# IUI Girls TTC Part 164



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, may it bring you all lots of seasonal good luck C x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

Glad basting went well Strawbs, thats a great   sample!!! Unfortunately we dont have very good samples, but it only takes one so they say!

Hope sample is okay on friday for me, think most we ever had was 15 million. Last few times its been only 3 million. Never mind.

Update on 4th scan:

LHS - 12mm and nothing else!  RHS - 1 x 21mm, 1 x 19mm and 1 x 16mm.  Lining = 1cm

I have to go back tonight at 10pm and have pregnyl jab, then basting is at 1pm on Friday, been left longer this time between pregnyl and basting as Doc wants the 16mm to grow a bit more so I've got 3 good follies, as its my last iui.

So everything is different from last 3 times, I've always had follies grow on LHS better and I've always had pregnyl 36 hours b4 basting, maybe its a good sign?? Who knows!

I am not waiting 17 days to test this time, cos AF usually shows about day 16, am gonna test after 2 weeks which will be 29th Dec.  We have a big night out planned in leeds for NYE, so i want to know whats happening b4 then!
If I'm not pregnant its something to look forward to! And if I am I'll still be celebrating with orange juice anyways!  

I had booked thurs and fri off as I didnt know which day I would be basted, so now I can have a nice lazy day off tomorrow!!  

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck kizzy!
3 follies is great, my consul admitted yesterday that if there is a next cycle he will stimulate me more!            

i am a lady of leisure today can't say I enjoy all the rubbish TV.

Just done first pessary wind already!

Few cramps but all ok so far.
fingers crossed the bfp's keep on coming!         

strawbs xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

* IUI Girls  **

SPECIAL LOVE AND HUGS TO OUR SPECIAL ONES!

TC2 (Teena)  
Suszy 
Coznox 
Gingernut (Sarah)  
HellyS 
Kath2 
Erica 
********** 
Flaming Nora 
Po 
Kizzymouse 

 [size=12pt]2006 Successes!! - Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes  

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006 

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 

Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 

Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006 

Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 

Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 

Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006 

Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born the 07th of January 2007 

Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd November 2006  

Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, EDD 22/01/07 

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Millers (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th of January 2007 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 10/03/07 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP July, EDD 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) - (IVF) BFP September Twins, EDD  

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 04/06/07  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 04/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 

Elfie - (1st IVF) BFP Octber, EDD 

ktc - (IVF) BFP October, EDD  

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD ?/08/07   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD  

2WW Baby Makers 

Ginny - Basted 11/01 

Strawbs - Basted 12/01 

Maryclary - Basted 16/01 

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

Emma-pp - injecting for 3rd IUI

Kiara - D/R 13/01, baseline scan 31/01

Ladies in Waiting, Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

Chickadee - about to start third IUI
Luna - going again in October
Ipswichbabe - 5th DIUI in October
L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI 
Lainie - waiting for 1st IUI
SamW - starts spray on 20/10
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Sweetpea - IUI in the New Year
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Elodie - 1st IUI in Jan
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year
Becki - waiting till the new year 
Molly6 - Starting #6 on Norethisterone in the NY for basting in Jan 07
Hugs - Starting OI and IUI in Jan 07
Sailaice - Consulatant appointment on 18/01
LucyMcGoldrick - Starting again in March
b3ndy - waiting to start 2nd IUI
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Gingertiger - starting IUI Jan/Feb 07

Lots of love and strength to ladies taking time out  

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -3rd IUI when she is ready
Rossi - going in for tube removal (October 06)
Polly1 - taking a break
Froglet - Enjoying Greece sun and considering IVF

 Special babydust to ladies who have moved on  

Jodsterrun - E/C on 13/01/07
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - D/R
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Starr - follow up appointment with consultant 12/07/06
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
lexi123 - awaiting consultation at Care re antibodies
Andie78 (Andie) - planning IVF in May/June
Holly C - Special hugs after early m/c
Lotusflower - Waiting to start IVF/ICSI again in Jan 07 
Misky - IVF/ICSI in March/April 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10/07
Teena (TC2) - Moving on to ICSI January 07
Sweetpea - IVF waiting list for September 07
Linzi32 - FET Jan 2007
Fowler - starts injecting for 2nd IVF 15/01/07

BunBun - Finished home study and awaiting panel approval in Jan 07
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06. Awaiting for a match

Lost Girls - We would love to know how you are  

Cuddles34 
Nats210 (Nats) 
Jen121
Nickid
Claudiamark

  
*​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks for list Misky hun!!
Can you change me....I will be basted tomorrow and testing 29th, thanks chick xx

What a drag going to hospital last night at 10pm for pregnyl, weather was awful and its a 30 mile round trip!!  

Had to go to maternity suite as well...great!! Nurse was really nice tho and said she didnt like giving pregnyl cos she knows how much it stings!! Boy it does sting!  

So today I'm off work and tomorrow for basting.

Everything is different this time so hoping thats a good sign    

How's the 2WW going Strawbs?  

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

thanks for the list misky.  I will be testing 27th, not 29th tho!  Thanks hun!

kizzy, bored already on 2ww!  Last day off work today, started pessaries yesterday, made me windy!

good luck with your basting , there are a lot of us putting ourselves through torture over xmas!  how silly.

Have my xmas party tomorrow, I am the nominated driver prob good thig as I always drink to much at parties!

kizzy-you had a long time between your jab and basting, I had 31hours             , every consul seems to do things different.

I had to have my iui in the antenatal clinic, how bad is that, told my consul it was out of order and they are aware and are looking to re-locate, it is just about 2 doors don from the delivery suite!       

ginny hows the 2ww??

hoping for a good xmas pressie this year!  Come on girls xxxxx

strawbs xxx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Goodluck for tomorrow Kizzymouse! Everything crossed.

And hopefully the 2ww will go quickly Stawbs!  

All over for me this time round - tested yesterday and got a -ve and then AF today.  So we are leaving it for a bit now - next IUI is last one.  So onto norethisterone in a few weeks at start of NY and then prob basting end of Jan.

Speak soon to you all    ....sure I will pop back onto the site to read and catch up.......but an early 'happy christmas to everyone and here's to a year ahead filled with lots of lovely things for us all'   

Molly xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Molly, have a lovely   xx

Strawbs, I actually queried the time between pregnyl and iui with them yesterday, cos I usually have iui 36 hours after jab, but they said Doc wants to leave me longer this time, to give follies maximum growth as its my last iui  

I did an OPK today and for once I got to see 2 lines on a pee stick hee hee   

I read the leaflet and it says a positive means you will ovulate in the next 24-36 hours so should be about spot on for 1pm tomorrow!!  The second line was fainter than the control so maybe I've just started to have LH surge.

We'll see what happens come 29th!! You are testing 2 days b4 me chick, good luck!!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

molly, sorry about the bfn-you can let your hair down over xmas now        

wishing you a happy crimbo and an even better new year 2007 will be good       

good luck for basting kizzy! 

    

well I am in the midst of cleaning my cooker!  the in laws are staying at my house over crimbo whilst me and dh go up north to my family, so thought I better had as not been touched for about a year!!  I am using dr beckman no fume stuff so should be ok on 2ww, what do you think?  Prob safer than the muck that is in cooker!! lol         

take care strawbs xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

*BASTING DAY!!!!!!!!!*

Everything went well, good sample, no probs except I've been crampy all morning with ovulating, got heated wheat pad on now...it smells! 

Testing 29th Dec, please let this last go work        

Hope everyone else is fine xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck on the 2ww kizzy! glad the bastin went well.

I have a quick question, I have been given cyclogets pessaries 400mg to use once a day, I have been given 3 weeks supply of these, does everyone get them?

thanks strawbs xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I havethe pessaries too, I usually use them til AF comes, dunno what happens if this thing actually works... I s'pose clinic will tell us if we keep taking them!!

They are evil  arent they!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Molly - Really sorry to hear that the witch raised her head hunny. Hope that you can have a wonderful Christmas before having to think about it all again next year. Please take care of yourself! 

Strawbs - Not everyone is given the pessaries. It seems to vary from clinic to clinic. You have most likely been given three weeks supply as if you test positive you may not be able to get back immediately to get more. I think they are taken for the first 8 weeks to three months. Someone may like to correct me. 

Kizzy - Well done on basting. I hope you are relaxing, not running round painting this time. I so hope this is it for you and you do not have to move on to IVF. Fingers crossed for you hun!!

It is very quite on here at the mow. Everyone must be manically attending Christmas parties    

Take care

M x


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Hope you are all having a good weekend. Can't believe it's back to work tomorrow - but only for 5 more days then lovely hols for me until after new year. I love when there's a weekend before Christmas, just to feel a bit more chilled and organised although realise shift workers are not in the same position. Been there, done that. Well I don't think I'm going to get to testing day (Fri) as have been having crampiness on and off for past few days and generally feeling 'periody'. You just know don't you. So it will be another break for us until next period in Jan, as clinic lab gets closed down for full cleaning - hey ho. I can take or leave a drink but it will be nice to have a glass or two over Christmas.
Molly sorry to hear your news. Chin up.
Best of luck to those of you waiting, nearly testing etc.
Will confirm my situ later this week.
Meantime, take care.
Love Po. xx xx xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Can i join you all ?

I'm due to start IUI on my Jan Cycle but maybe even tomorrow as AF has come early but don't know if clinic will let me as i don't know if they are shut for the next two weeks or just a couple of days.
Love
hugs.
xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hugs,
While I try to sort out the chatroom business, I'm sure one of the nurses told me the lab shuts from 22nd Dec. I know it def. re-opens Jan 8th. Hope that helps. I was certainly told, because I asked knowing I'm on a short cycle, if I would be able to start another cycle and was told no way because th lab was shutting.
Hey ho!
Po.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

I hope you don't mind me butting in... as you'll see from my history I've had a hard year, I used to post on here before my BPF and I thought I'd like to come and join the ladies again. (my username used to by Lucykirk2003 but I'm married now)

Kizzy, fingers crossed honey for your 2ww. I really hope this one works out ok for you. 

Ryan and I are starting out again in March. I think that will give us enough time to get fully healthy again and in the right frame of mind as we're still grieving over losing Ciara. Fingers crossed for us ladies.

Lots of love to all and I hope I can get to know you all again.

Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Lucy, good to hear from you

Sending you lots of   and lots of     for your next IUI,

Liz
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lucy, nice to "see" you chick.
Of course you are welcome silly!  

thanks for good luck wishes, last go for me!

Hi Liz, when's your first scan chick?  

Strawbs, how's your 2WW going?

Hi Po, its not over til the   arrives


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kizzy,

My scan is next Friday (29th). Will be pleased to find out what is happening in there!

   for you for this cycle hun,

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi guys...I'm wondering whether I can join you intermittently - I'm also on the TTC naturally, as that's where I started off a few months ago !!   Anyway, i'm a few days post-basting now, I expect Mistress AF   on the 27th or so.  I feel terribly negative about things some times, and then optimistic at others, it's really bloody difficult to keep it together    Mr Nora keeps saying if I think negative then it will be a negative outcome, but I don't think that necessarily follows.  Anyway !!!

Nora 
xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi lucy-welcome back!

Liz-good luck for the scan    

Fingerscrossed Po, loads of girls get craming before bfp so you never know.

Nora, I am testing 27th too, if af does not show before that, I was basted last tues at 4pm.

Kizzy, how's your 2ww?

Well my 2ww is going OK, keep thinking it has not worked as no symptoms, having said that I have had increased cm (I do get this before af).  My nips have just started getting sore but I get this after ov.  I have decided that if it doesn't work (I am trying to be really positive but need to be realistic) there is always round2!  I have had some cramping and I just feel so tired, but I thibk that is because I dont sleep properly at the moment.  It is also way too early for me to be stressing about these things!!    

good luck fellow waiters                
strawbs xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

hello everyone

Sorry I haven't been around much - have been so very busy at work and usually by the time I get home I just collapse onto the sofa and I just feel so exhausted.

Got my first scan on Thursday so we are looking forward to that.  We are still feeling very anxious so hoping the scan puts our minds at rest a little.

Liz - lots of luck for you scan - glad you got it sorted   

Hi Nora - glad the basting went well, sending you lots of   

Not really had time to catch up with all the posts but just wanted to send lots of     to everyone waiting to test    

Will try and get on here a bit more over the next fews days but its pretty manic at work at the moment.

Jane xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

strawbs said:


> Hi lucy-welcome back!
> 
> Liz-good luck for the scan
> 
> ...


Yep, if at first we don't succeed we must try, try, try and try again !!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

good luck janie for your scan
strawbs xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Girls, how's it going?

Its a bit quiet today?!

2WW is ok, had a few cramps and soreish boobs, work is hectic so not much time to think about stuff!!


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Hi All  

Haven't been on for a few days - been trying to take my mind off all things pg/baby/fertility related!!   .  It worked anyway.............just booked a holiday - so we are off for 2 weeks in first week in Jan for some skiing and relaxation (do the two go hand in hand??!!).  

So drugs start mid way through holiday and then next round of basting is 20 something of Jan.  So may be 'quiet' for a while......but will be back to catch up on how everyone gets on with testing/basting/injecting before we dash off for a few weeks!

Best of luck to all 2WW'ers - so hope it goes well   

And good luck for pending scans - quite a few I think - fingers crossed that you see some lovely things on the scans    


Happy Christmas to you all    And here is hoping that santa brings us some nice things in his  

Lots of love to everyone

Molly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

(I am going to be so cold skiing soon...................   yeah!!)


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
Don't post much here anymore but just wanted to send a few messages...

Firstly, Lucy, I've thought of you a lot since you got your BFP at the beginning of the year and was so shocked to read your news. I'm so so sorry for you and Ryan but wish you all the best with your married lives together and hope that things go well for you in March.   

Kizzy - I'm sending you HUGE positive vibes for fourth time lucky for you       and of course to everyone else on their  

Liz / Magpie - you always look so different in your pics! Best of luck for your scan next Friday.

Oodles of fairy dust to everyone and may you all have a sooper Christmas 

love Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

I meant to add a   to Liz's message. DOH!


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Kitty,

Good to hear from you!

Thanks for the congrats.

Yes I tend to look different because I change my hair colour a lot, plus my hair grows very quickly. Also I have three different pairs of glasses - but I do tend to wear contacts!

Sending lots     for all the jabbers, basters and testers,

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Kitty, nice to "see" you chick! Have you had your scan yet?

Janie good luck with scan today  

Hi Liz, when's your scan again?

2WW isnt too bad this time, been so busy with work time is going fast.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi kizzy,

I hope your 2ww is going ok -   My scan is next Friday - 29th.

Jane, hope you have a great scan today - have sent you a PM.

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey girls - how are you all ?? everyone getting in the festive spirit ??!  I'm getting me pre-menstrual sore boobs, so I think this cycle's a gonner - bah humbug !!!  

Nora
xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Kitty, I'm so pleased for you with your BFP! Thank you for your kind words. I'm finding it harder some days that others. I'll never forget Ciara or feel her loss any less but I know it will get easier to cope with over time.

Liz, I'm keeping everything crossed for you and your scan. I really hope all goes well this time. I'm sending you those postive vibes anyway!

Nora, hope you're ok. I'm ok thanks and trying to get festive, doesn't help that I'm at work though and inbetween Christmas and NY  

Kizzy, glad you're keeping busy and the 2ww is going ok. I've got lots of postive vibes coming your way.  

Hello to everyone else, I'm sure I'll get to know your names soon but for now a   will have to do! Sorry!  

Take care everyone and don't work too hard in the run up to Christmas.

Love from Lu


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
how are the 2ww soing lizzy, nora, ginny? sorry if I have missed anyone!

anyone got any symptoms?

I keep thinking maybe it has worked then maybe it hasn't.  I have had some cramping but this subsided yesterday until I was in bed and when I laid on my front it was like my tubes were being pulled weird-could be wind from the old pessaries!         

I still have loads of cm but I now know this is down to the pessaries and my nips are killing me.

Can't believe I am testing wed, should be testing tues but wating till I am back in my own house!

Packing tonight and I am torn between packing sanitary towels or being defiant and not (because obviously it has worked!)  However prob should as my mum wont have any in as she is post menopause!

Check this out dh has said he would be glad to pay for the next cycle as he has quite enjoyed the break from bms said his bits are jsut recovering!      

Anyway good luck girls let's get soem bfp's

Have a great xmas    
strawbs xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi Strawbs and all the girls

I know what you mean about the sanitary 'wear'   I stocked up last week, coz I don't wanna be caught short in case AF makes an appearance.  My boobs are tingly so I'm pretty convinced I'm a neg, coz that is typical pre-menstrual for me.  To be on the safe side I have ordered my new px of Clomid for the next cycle, that's how pessimistic I'm feeling !!  

Anyway, hope we get some lovely BFP's for Christmas.   

Nora
xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Strawbs, Nora and Kizzy...       for your 2ww. I know how awful it is having to wait that 2 weeks, doesn't it seem like forever. Hopefully all of you will get the best Christmas gift ever this year. I've got everything crossed for you all.

Lots of love and Christmas cheer
Lu
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

thanks Lucy darlin,

all the best to you and ryan, have a great christmas!!


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Just want to see if its OK for me to join in your chit chat  

Hope to chat soon with you all and help me on my journey of IUI.#

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Of course it is Hugs   Pleased to meet you!!


Nora
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Hugs welcome    

this 2ww is driving me mad, have loads ofcramping now yesterday and today so pretty sure it is game over this time. Wish af would just show if she is coming so I can have a drink on xmas eve/day.  Haven't had a drink since oct so would enjoy one!

how is everyone doing?

strawbs xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

God it's driving me mad as well, strawbs.  I'm pretty convinced it's failed because my boobs are a bit tender (although less so than normal - is that a good sign ??  ).  I wish you could take a pregnancy test like two days after you have IUI or something, it would make things a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

Just wanted to send out lots of        to everyone waiting to test.

I'm hoping santa brings you girls some BFP's.

Love
Jane xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Just want to wish all of our TTC IUI Ladies, a very happy Christmas and that 2007 is best year yet, with many more BFP's  

Lots of love Candy x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls

hope all of you on 2ww are ok.  i'm on day 14, have had cramping and spotting so i know it's all over...

had a few days to get used to the idea...one more iui planned, then ivf...oh my goodness ivf looks scary...i don't think i cope very well with iui but that's a walk in the park compared to ivf...all so daunting.  will try to forget it all and have and extremely merry x-mas.

hope you girls all get your x-mas wish...maybe i'll get a new year wish 

Ginny xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Nora, Strawbs and everyone else,

Strawbs how much long have you got left of the 2ww ?  

Love
Hugs
xx

Merry Xmas everyone and happy 2007


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
Sorry I have also posted this on 2ww board but am getting worried!       

I am testing tomorrow after my first iui cycle. I thinkI am a day late already. I had my trigger shot 11th (Mon 9am) and was basted 4.30pm tues 12th when he though I had ov.

I have had really bad cramping worse than af for days now. I have no spotting, no other pg symptoms either.  Would anyone know when I would expect af by the latest bearing in mind the trigger shot?

Many thanks an anxious strawbs xxx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Have no idea Strawbs - would it be 14 days, as per normal ?? If you're a day late that sounds cautiously optimistic doesn't it ?? Fingers crossed for you, I hope it has worked.

Ginny - sorry to hear the AF has reared it's ugly head - better luck next time.

Hugs - hope everything OK with you - where are you in the cycle at the moment ??

I've got me pre-menstrual sore breasties so I don't think this cycle is a positive. I won't test, I will just wait for the delightful AF to come  

Hi to everyone else !!

Nora
xxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Stawbs good luck for testing.

usually my af turns up on day 16/17 after basting, everyone is different tho.

I think it will be another failed cycle for me, as I have af pains, I was bad and tested yesterday hoping for some sign....crazy I know as 14 days is the earliest clinic say I can test, usually they make you wait 17 days at the minimum, but I wanna know b4 new years eve!  So will see what friday brings,,,,, tho I suspect bad news  

Sending you lots of     for testing xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all,

Nora-I have just finished AF but clinic could not start TX cause of Xmas and new year   so my next CD is around the 30th of Jan so roll on AF.

Strawbs- Have you tested yet Hun ?  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Think this was meant for this thread so pasting Marsh's post here



Marsh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Hoping you are all enjoying your Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

strawbs, good luck for your testing today. I hope you have some great news for us all.

Kizzy, same goes to you honey... good luck. I really hope your feelings are wrong and you'll have some good news in a couple of days.



Marsh, I'm not sure about donors but I do know someone who has used one. They just went to their local fertility clinic, I think if you go to the HFEA website you will be able to find a reputable one. I hope it goes ok for you...

Hugs, hello and welcome.... roll on the end of Jan so you can start your treatment. I am starting again in March so am counting down the days. 

Nora, also I hope you're wrong about AF coming. Fingers crossed and lots of fairydust coming your way too.

Hello to Ginny and Janie too. 

Christmas was really hard for Ryan and me. We had some tears on the day but are trying to remain strong for each other. We're nervous about starting treatment again in March as I'm not feeling like it will work. Then if it does work I'll be so nervous of M/C and then if I get to 6 months I'll worry about premature labour. I've really got to find something that will help me to relax... maybe yoga or something?!

It's a hard time of year for us all as Christmas is so focussed on children.

Anyway ladies, I hope you had a great time anyway... despite so many of you being on the 2ww.

Love Lu
x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

well BFN for me this am, didn't think it had worked as no pg symptoms and when I did get my bfp I was peeing all the time.  Do I stop the pessaries now as no sign of af, I just want to get cracking on the next cycle.  Drugs are being incresed this time to try and get more follies, give us more chance.

Pretty gutted as I didnt drink all xmas just in case so pretty sh*t time all round surrounded by babies and preg people (all my younger cousins have babies so very hard).

anyway good luck ladies waiting to test       

strawbs xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Strawbs

better luck next time sweetie  
bfn's are crap   I think I will be getting the same come friday, just have a feeling its not worked.

Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Strawbs I'm sorry to hear about your BFN. Especially at Christmas.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Strawbs,

Sorry to hear about your BFN hun  

Thinking of you both,

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Liz, hows things with you? Have you had your scan yet? Did you have a great Christmas?! 

Lu
x


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi Lu!

Things are fine here, feeling rough, but I don't mind that! Scan is on Friday afternoon.

Christmas was good but manic (it still is actually!) How was yours? Up and down I guess, I hope you and Ryan had some fun and smiles though. Hope you are well?

Liz
x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls

Strawbs - so sorry to hear about your BFN   I know what you mean about being surrounded by pregnant people, it's bloody hard sometimes.

Lucy -Christmas sounds very difficult for you, I can see what you mean about being worried - have they reassured you about it happening again ? Yoga is good and relaxing, but I would start when you are pregnant, with yoga for pregnant women - and do advise the yoga teacher about your previous m/c so he or she can advise you.  Have you tried acupuncture ??

Hi everyone else, hope you're all OK, sending everyone some  

Nora
xxxx

PS Still got sore knockers, expecting AF tomorrow or day after


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi girls, been absolutly ages since i last signed in  
hope all is going well. Have i missed much?? I have had a well needed break from IUI and tried to enjoy myself! 
hope you all had a great crimbo, all our family seemed to come down with a flu bug so not so merry round here! we are up to our eyes sorting out a transfer via the council so we are closer to my grandparents, cruel irony is the lady we are hoping to transfer with is expecting baby number 3 any time! on the up side AF is 15/16 days late and no usual signs so far, but not reading to much into it, putting it down to stress more than anything. 

congratulations by the way to magpie i noticed your ticker   you must be over the moon. 

we were going to start our last IUI but felt it would be better to leave it until we have moved and sorted out lifes nasty bits first, hubbie was made redundant in November which has meant he had to give up his electrical college course as he needed to be employed by an electrician. 
off to have a read through thte other posts so i can catch up. 
take care everyone

all the best Corrina xx


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

Just a quickie.............
.......so sorry Strawbs to hear about BFN.  Not good at any time - but especially at Christmas.  Hopefully the new year will be kinder  .  Are you taking cyclogest this time round?  This can delay AF - but ask clinic for advice on that one.  Mine say to stop cyclogest if no BFP on day 14 after IUI.  But as you know - they are all so different!

Good luck to other testers.  


I have come down with the god damn horrible bug that is doing the rounds at the moment!!  So spent all day and night being sick or tucked up in bed!  Hopefully everyone else is free of it - especially the pg ladies!!!  The last thing you need with morning sickness and being tired!

Good luck for scan Liz!

Take care

Molly xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi girls

 started this am, in the early hours. I have cried a bit, but TBH I knew it was going to happen because my boobs have been so sore and that is such a pre-menstrual sign for me.  I'm also relieved in another way as well, because the damned 2ww is over and I can concentrate on a new cycle of IUI.  

Nora
xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

so sorry to read about all the BFNs.  Mine is a confirmed BFN now altho no sign of AF yet.  Just want her to come so we can start the next cycle.  It's so hard, especially at this time of year.  

How long after finishing cyclogest does af usually appear?  Last month I'm sure it was just a day.  Just want to move onwards now.

Hope you are all ok and keeping strong...onwards and upwards (and hopefully outwards!)

Ginny

xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ginny
sorry about your bfn.
I was going to ask the same question about the cyclogest, i have been advised to keep taking and test again!  sure it is just dealying af even more     

strawbs xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi sorry to there have been some BFNs, im still awaiting AF still no signs what so ever. knowing my luck she is awaiting new years eve to show up!
tak ecare all 
corrina xx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
Sorry not been for a week or so. Afraid I got a BFN on 22nd Dec and took this one quite bad. Just so fed up and thinking what's the point. Plus things were so busy over Christmas I never got a minute. 
Sorry to all you others who also have had to cope with this same news - it's pants!!!!!
Hi and welcome to new people.
Kizzy - got everything crossed for you sweatheart.
Liz - hope all goes well with your scan, so exciting.
Hugs - please forgive me for not being back in touch. Going to give the cahtroom another go and see if can get success this time. Let me know when you might be around over the next couple of evenings.
Wishing you all a very happy new year in great hope that we all get closer to our dreams and wishes coming true.
Love
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for me once again    

no more iui's for me.

dont know if I'm brave enough to do ivf!!

will fone clinic later.

I knew it was a bfn still its crap to be proved right!!  

good luck everyone else


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh Kizzy, I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry kizzy on your bfn    

I think all the bfp's were used up at the start of the month!

Well no sign of af for me, I stopped the pessaries so when should I expect af, I just want to get cracking on the next cycle.

To rub salt into the wounds my SIL had a baby boy at midnight, she m/c at the same time as me, is 40 years old and a smoker and has been so unsympathetic of my m/c and IF, what a great f**king year 2006 has been                      

I sometimes feel like I will explode!

strawbs xx


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

I know what you mean Strawbs, it's so unfair.  How awful for you that your SIL should also be unsympathetic as well


----------



## Molly6 (May 2, 2005)

So sorry to hear about all the BFNs this month.  It started off so well with a few BFPs but has been a terrible end to the month.  Thoughts go out to Strawbs, Kizzymouse, Po, Nora, and Ginny (plus anyone I may have forgot to write down here).  Any news Corrina?

Thoughts especially to kizzymouse - its been a long road and I hope you find the strength to make the right decision for you.  It is not an easy one.  

Lets hope for a better 2007 for us all and more BFPs for the months ahead.

Take care

Molly xxxxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

So sorry to hear about the BFN's - Strawbs, Nora, Kizzy, Po and Ginny, I am thinking of you all     

Lets hope 2007 will be a much better year   

Jane xxx


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey All,
Thanks so much for all your kind thoughts. We're back in limbo land waiting for next period due around Jan 15th. Labs at our clinic are closed down until Jan 8th so having to miss out a treatment again.
Massive big   Kizzy. I'm really sorry. I'm sure you will come to the right decision for you about the future. I think you sound like a strong brave person, you maybe just need a bit of time to think things through and psych yourself up again. We're beginning to think about IVF. We've donor sperm still to use (and we are very grateful to be in that position) and it can't be used for IVF so I think we'll give DIUI a 3/4 more tries then perhaps change over. It is quite a daunting thought but I can't give up hope and feel like I'm already planning our next move although God alone knows where we'd find the money.
Best of luck to everyone for 2007.
Love
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi All,

well, big hugs to strawbs, kizzy, nora and po (and anyone else I may have missed.)   

AF has turned up (in a big and extremely painful way).  Off to clinic tomorrow...here we go again..last go at iui, then onto ivf.  Kizzy, I also think ivf looks daunting, but just spent some time with my cousin who is now pregnant from ivf, and she says it really is ok.

Hope you all have boozy new years and that 2007 is our year...it really is our turn!!

Love

Ginnyxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

BTW,

Just wondering if many of you suffer from pre-menstrual spotting at all??  I do without medication, and with cyclogest it is lessened, but still there a little.  Should I try the injections of progesterone next time??  Feel like the spotting may be something untoward...must switch worry-brain off...Advice would be much appreciated.

Ginny xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Sorry to hear about the BFN   its so unfair.

Hope everyone is OK. Roll on 2007, I cant wait to see the back of 2006 its been the worst year ever.

Take care
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just wanted to wish all the iui girls all the best for 2007 and here's hoping it is a year when dreams come true!  

           

strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello 

I have just had an appointment sent out for the 18th of June for IUI. I am assuming the appointment will be a consultation and was wondering if I could please join you  

Saila xx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello Saila,

Welcome.

Im due to start my IUI in Jan as well.

Hope to chat to you soon.

Hugs
xx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi all,
welcome salia, as i recall my first appointment was just a general consultation with "the man that knows it all" and a nurse who wanted to know our life history! was straightforward and then had to wait for an appointment where a group of us sat round and were able to ask the different department head honchos questions about the treatment etc. it was nice being in the same room as others who were going through the same process. 

i caved in and did a test but bfn, still no sign of the witch now about 18/19 days late   going to get a normal hpt if still nothing to report mid week, and if thats a bfn then im off to the dr to moan and groan at her. had achy (.)(.)s with a funny tingling feeling, sick as a dog, dizzy and off my food (apart for big greasy burgers with plenty of onion mmmm yum) and i might aswell set up camp in the loo im in and out yet not much occuring when i get there! the fun of being female and going loopy lol

any way off out tonight to see in the new year, especially dull for me as i dont drink   but hey theres a buffet
take care all and have a happy 2007!!!!

love corrina xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

just a quick question.  I am STILL awaiting af so I can start my 2nd iui.  No I am cd19 after basting, 20 days after hcg shot.  I stopped pessaries on wed as got a bfn.  I am now pretty sure I may not hvae ov, does this seem like a very long time to wait for af after I should have ov?

Welcome sailaice,     good luck for your appt.  When I wnet to discuss iui, found myslef paying for a private cycle and walking away with £193 worth of drugs to start the cycle immediately!  I am so impatient!

good luck for 2007 girls
strawbs xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hugs good luck for 2007!!! I hope we can be IUI buddies!

Corrina Did you go private or NHS? I was hoping I would get prescribed the drugs at this appointment and that I would start IUI in February.

Strawbs I am really impatient too   I have stopped having a CD ticker as I was testing on CD20 onwards  

I am back at work today   I feel so nauseous but I think that is because I am up so early have a lovely 10 days off and also haven't had any breakfast! Oh god the day is dragging!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls-Happy New Year!!  (Let's hope)

Well af arrived for me yesterday so about a week after BFN        Don't know what that is all about!

Started injecting today on an increased dose thsi morning.

Had a terrible nights sleep last night sweating and feeling sick, room spinning (No I hadn't been drinking!)

Is anyone else doing a cycle now??

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry about your BFN strawbs!   I'm not on a cycle at the mo, hoping it will be feb


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

sorry to hear you got a bfn strawbs ((hugs)), funny you should say about sleeping, i have had awful nights sleep for a few days and had to go to bed about 4 o clock yesterday cos the room was spinning my head was thumping and i felt really ill, it felt exactly like a really bad hangover, but havent touched alcohol in excess for about a year (had a glass of bucks fizz boxing day!!) 

I went NHS saliace, im not sure if it works differently. i was put on clomid for 6 months initially but just made matters worse so was taken off of them! i then had to wait until i met the lady who did the IUI before i got a prescription for my drugs, it was a "get to know you" appointment where we went through (yet again) all our history then she showed us how to do the injections etc. pretty straightforward but i expected scans and probing lol. hope all goes well for you.   

well yet another day and the witch is still keeping at bay, i have come to the conclusion she is in aspen on a winter break!

take care all corrina xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Strawbs - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for this new cycle - hopefully the increased dosage will help.     

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone    Lets hope 2007 brings everyone lots of luck.  

Jane xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Grrr, I write a nice long e-mail and loss the whole jolly lot. I have spent most of today on the computer so will just do a short on now. 

Magpie - huge congrats on the twins. Lots of sticky vibes for you and hope that you are feeling good with it. 

Hugs - welcome and I hope that you get all the support you need here. The ladies are lovely. 

LucyKirk - I mean McGoldrick. How lovely to hear from you. I just wish it was happier circumstances. I have wondered about you through the year as I recall your posts and then we lost you. I hope that 2007 brings better things for you and Ryan. Where did you get married in the end?  

Flaming Nora, Ginny, Po, Strawbs, Kizzymouse and Molly - I am so sorry to hear so many negative results. I truly hope that you are all feeling a bit brighter now that it is a new year.  

Molly - Hope you have a lovely holiday, don't get too cold and are doing OK with the meds while you are away. 

Carrie - Really nice to hear from you too. I have wondered how you are, but your place always sounded so manic! Hope that things start to sort themselves out with the house swap and DH's job.

Sailaice - Welcome. All the very best foo your appointment on the 18th. 

Strawbs - Goodness, no waiting round. Hope the injecting is going OK. I think you are the only one at the moment - so that means all the luck has to fall your way. 

Kitty - Lovely to hear from you. Are you still doing well?

March - not sure if you are Reading this site as your message was transfered. I agree with Lucy and hope you have a consultant that will listen to you. 

Hope you ladies are all recovering after the madness of Christmas. 

Take care
M  x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

HI all,  manic isnt the word for this place lol i think over the festive season i have slowly gone completely  . the kids are back at school today so its very quiet here atm! im hoping house move will start rolling asap longer it drags on the more i cant be bothered lol. 

well its now 21 days since af was due REALLY getting me down now, (.)(.)s seem to feel like lead and have been getting a very sharpe pain through them, hurts like hell almost takes my breath away. also had strange twinges in my belly across my navel area it feels really wierd like some one is yanking my belly button out!   all in all i feel like poo!

any way off to do house work
take care
corrina xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!

Well I started back at SW last night and I am determined to shed the pounds! I am self hating at the moment because someone brought wedding cake in and I had the tiniest sliver! I am going to go for a long walk to work it off. I need to be good this week because   is due in a week so I will be getting all the bloating this week  

Corrina I wish I was at home doing housework, I am going   . How come it has been such a long time since   last arrived?

M I hate it when I write a long post and I lose it   I know how you feel  

Janie happy new year to you too! I meant to ask you did you take 2 days off after basting??


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

gave up on house work! DH decided that he was going to strip paint off the wood in the lounge!   
i have no idea why the witch is late, i have done 2 digital tests both bfn, but going to leave it till end of week, last af was 13th november! cant say im not enjoying the break from it though lol. DH determined that something is occuring , me im pessimistic lol. so if nothing still by end of week then ill pop to drs, the female one, (others are monsters!) is very nice and bearable although can be overly kind   lol. so fingers crossed with an out come one way or the other! 

good luck with WW, i thought about going a couple of times but chickened out! 

take care Corrina xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't write weighTwitchers..... Am I going crazy?? Either a mod edited it or I am definately going crazy.... I joined not WW the other one. Won't write it's name in case it mysteriously changes again....

I had a 54 day cycle once   it was after my HSG, I was climbing the walls and went a bit loopy determined that the pg tests were all wrong and I was going to sue clearblue for selling a faulty batch


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Happy New Year Everyone!

I just wanted to start by saying congrats to Liz (Magpie) on her scan! I'm so pleased about the twins! Here's hoping for a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Sorry about all the BFP's I've read about. Here's hoping that 2007 will bring lots of little bundles of joy. 

Carrie...  Glad your DH is thinking positively for you both, it's great when you can look on the positive side of things.

Sailace, good luck with the slimming. I know I need to lose a stone or 2! Preferably before treatment but I can't see it happening.

Misky, it's great to hear from you again. Ryan and I got married in August at a lovely place in Nottingham called Langar Hall. It was a mixed occasion as it was just 3 weeks after losing Ciara Lily. How is everything with you?

Strawbs, good luck with this cycle. Lots of positive vibes floating their way to you now.

Kitty, how is everything with you?

Hello and lots of love to Hugs, Janie, Jinny, Po, Nora, and Molly.  

Kizzy, how are you feeling now about the IVF?

Lots of love ladies and good luck for a great 2007
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi all,

Thank you for the congrats Lu! Yes we are chuffed. Good to hear from you.

Happy New Year all. I hope that all your dreams come true in 2007.

Liz
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I want to lose more than a stone or 2   my ticker says 1 stone because I want to take it one goal post at a tiime   I too want to lose before treatment and during am really trying to stick in this time!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Lucy and sail

I need to lose some weight too.  I did well last year I lost over20lb.  Just another 7lb (at least) to go before my ivf consul  in april.  Having said that I had a pecan plait today! (oops second brekkie).  Must get back on track, it is just soooooo hard in winter!  evne harder after xmas too!

Good luck with the slimming down girls     

strawbs xx

p.ps thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to introduce myself as awaiting appt with fertility clinic re starting IUI any day now. Have been ttc since Dec 04. Was on Clomid last year for 6 months to 'boost' natural ovulation but sadly didn't help. Lap and dye test last May came back clear as have all my other 'tests'. DH 1st SA showed reduced motility and morphology and we 'failed' our Post-Coital Test however his 2nd SA demonstrated near normal levels for everything! Have had to wait 12/12 to start IUI and cannot believe the time has finally arrived. I still have hope that the endless BMS we had over Xmas may have worked and I will have a BFP in a week! Will let you know!

As everyone on here, never dreamt in a million years I would be having difficulties ttc but hey ho someones gotta do it and God won't it make us eternally grateful WHEN it finally happens!

Mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Well done Strawbs on losing 20lbs last year! It is hard in winter but I am going to try and do as much recipes that are like comfort food but SW adapted as I can  

Mads I am new to this too and hope we will all have a BFP soon


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

haven't been on this thread in a few days...it's really busy 

Am writing this in front of celebrity Big Brother.  Who ARE these people

I also had a lot of trouble sleeping the last few nights...tossing and turning for hours...ended up getting up and trying to do useful things...write letters etc.

On 5th day of injections.  Going to clinic on fri...

Hope everyone's 2007s are going ok so far.  May this be the year!!

Love   

Ginnyxxx




Ginny xxx


----------



## Ginger Nut (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Girls,

It's been so long since I posted and I just spent the last hour catching up on everyones news.

My hospital encouraged me to take a break over Crimbo or I would have to move hospitals over Christmas. I really didn't fancy that so DH and I decided to have a break. As it happened it has become an extended break as AF arrive 4 days late and we were away between Xmas and NY went the witch arrived so sort of had no choice but to have another month off.

The break came at exactly the right time as I left my job of 7 years on the 22nd Dec and my Mum moved into her new little flat (Dad passed away 2 yrs ago) on the 8th December, so had one of the busiest months ever.

I've really enjoyed the break and to prove that I relaxed I didn't even realise I was late until I started writing in my new diary!!! 4 HPT's later all BFN I realised that my body had probably got rather confused with all the hormones it has been receiving over the last few months and wondered what was going on when it didn't get anymore

This was the first month in a long time that I didn't have sore (.)(.)!!!  

I'm just settling into my new job (less hours, less stress) so hoping that my body will enjoy the rest and become a little more fertile!

Anyway girls, just want to say a huge HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all and a BIG HELLO to all the newbies, there are so many in just those few weeks I've been away!

I'll be back posting as soon as I get a little closer to next AF when tx will no doubt start again...

Anyway, lovely to be back and sending loads of   to you all for 2007...

Love Sarah Gingernut xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Corrina - I am a bit worried about you my lovely. don't you think you ought to go see a doc as soon as possible. It would be lovely if it is good news, but otherwise it may be a good thing to get the problem dealt with asap?? Any news on how soon the house swap can happen? 

Sailaice - Self hating is not a good way to be. A small slice of wedding cake is very restrained!! You should be congratulating yourself. 

Lucy - Your picture looks lovely. I did not realise it was so close to loosing your precious daughter. My goodness what a strong lady you are! 

Strawbs - Wow, way to go girl - loosing 20lbs last year. You should be very proud

Mads - welcome and best of luck for your appointment!!

Ginny - You and Strawbs are holding hands at the moment. Hope the injections are going OK. 

Gingernut - Phew, what a busy time you have had. I hope that the change in job is just what you need to make your dreams come true this year. 

All you girls trying to loose weight are being very good. I read that Chromium helps with reducing cravings. That's on my shopping list next time  am in town! I just need to balance my sugar levels - and the cravings are bad ... do not get between me and chocolate!!! I was woken at 5 am with a helicopter going up and down the valley outside our house. It has just left now. I think it was spraying so I have left all the windows closed. 

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Ladies!  

M I know it is very restrained, I have never heard of Chromium where should I get it from??

Ginny I didn't recognise hardly anyone either, except Jermaine Jackson. That rocker guy was horrific.

Sarah I had a break from TTC over Christmas too and feel so much better for it. Am raring to go this year


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello all, 

Well talking of losing weight I was most upset this morning to realise that after putting on no weight over Christmas I had gained 2 lbs this week and I've been eating normally...   How does that happen eh! 

Corrina, any news on how you're doing? It does sound as though your body is going strange things to you. I hope you're ok.

Big Brother, don't get me started, what a bunch of strange people. I only recognised Leo Sayer, Jo from S Club and H from Steps (by the way wasn't he always gay). That film guy and the Donny Turret are awful, I don't understand why people have to be so unpleasant I don't think I'll be watching it this year... especially not as the Worlds Strongest Man is on!!
Well done Strawbs on losing that much, was it a particular diet that you stuck to? I've tried SW, WW, GI, GL, Atkins! They all work for me if I stick to them. My problem is I have a huge appetite and if I'm hungry I have to eat as my blood sugar gets low and sends me dizzy! Well that's my excuse anyway. I should try the little and often approach but it's hard when you're working a long day. 

Anyway, hello everyone else I've not mentioned.

Hope you all have a good day.
Lu
x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi girls,
im so envious of you lot! you have the will power i am sorely missing, i need to loose about 1st but im a right greedy guts. i dont think it helped that i came from one of those families where you werent allowed to get down from the table unless everything had been eaten.
we had a fun evening up a&e last night, i had phoned nhs direct as i was getting pains in my shoulder, stomach and back. i posted on peer support as i felt abit of a fool, but having had an ectopic in the past was worried that the 21 days of waiting + the pains in these areas was pointing at the worst. thankfully no ectopic though, but confirmed that its definatly a BFN for me (doesnt explain awol AF though  ) however they said if pain gets worse or my temp rises to go straight back as could point to a kidney infection type thing. still no sign this morning of the witch so will def be off up docs tomorrow morning. 
hope all is ok with everyone, take care
corrina xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

thanks for all my welcome messages and kind wishes. I may well pop down to the fertility clinic today as currently working in the hospital in which we attend for our fertility appts. I cannot stand the waiting for an appt - not when we've been waiting 12 months!

Mads xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Mads
welcome to the iui boards, the injections are not that bad-honest!  I am in the midst of my second month on an increased dose, so don't worry.

Ginny we are cycle buddies, I am on day 3 inj, scan on mon cd8-good luck, lte's hope we are the lucky ones.

For those that are interested, re. the weight I have a HUGE appetite.  I basically cut out carbs (not atkins) as you can eat as much fruit/veg as possible.  Just no bread, cereals, pots, rice etc.  I find breakfasts are the hardest I was having just fruit and yoghurt (weekend some bacon, scrambled egg and beans).  Luch is soup or salad.  Tea is meat/fish with stemed/stir fry veg.  I am slowly easin myself back into it although I am having porridge for brekkie.  Lots of water minimum 2litres per day.  Not much exercise just walking and yoga (need to increase this).  No alcohol, no caffeine.
any questions pm me.  My acu advised me on it due to pcos and it worked very quickly for me.  I can be dedicated when I try!  I lost 6lbs in first week

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Corrina I am so glad it wasn't an ectopic pregnancy, have you got an appointment for doctors?

Mads did you pop down to the clinic?

Strawbs That plan sounds great the only thing is I adore pasta and rice  thats why I am hoping slimming world works for me!


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hiya, unfortunatly with our doctors its a first come first serve arrangement, so will be down there when they open at 10am. friday is the only day the half human and sensible dr is about lol

i think pasta is my vice aswell (and my DS!) pasta is so easy to do especially when your feeling a bit worst for wear, its good warming comfort food and great with everything lol

corrina xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Well I popped down to the clinic and typical, the secretary who arranges the appt is on leave til next Monday. I spoke to a very nice lady who said she was sure we would be seen in the next couple of months!! WHAT!!! - I was told last Sept that we could be seen the following month, in the Nov told we could be seen in Dec and now, who knows!!! Maybe it's meant to be and I won't need IUI cause I'm gonna fall pregnant naturally whilst waiting!!!! Who knows I could be pregnant right now, currently CD 22 out of 25! I think now it is getting so close I am getting somewhat impatient! Grrrr.

Mads xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all !!
Been reading your thread for a while now and finally posted on the introduction thread yesterday! So thought it best to come and join you all if that's ok!!   
A little bit about us!! - Me 31 dh 32 been married for seven and a half years and been ttc for three. We have been fostering as well for six years and had over 20 children come to live with us for different lengths of time! Have always wanted our own children but decided to wait and foster first   it has been a great experience but now desperately want our own and so wish we had started trying earlier.  All my results have come back fine and dh results were borderline for morphology. Have been on the waiting list for IUI for over a year but also planned to go private for IVF if IUI doesn't work. Have waited 8 months for Private appointment which is on the 7th Feb. 
Have my first appointment for IUI next Thursday which will be day 12 of my cycle when they want to scan me () and then talk to us about what happens, apparently they want to do one natural cycle first ? Feel really in the dark as thought they might have met us first to dicsuss whats going to happen - hopefully the private clinic might be bettter! Excited though as the long wait is over and finally something is happening!  
Anyway, I look forward to getting to know you all! Good luck with whatever stage you are at!
Love MaryClareyx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Corrina I wish my docs was first come first served because it's about a 2ww for my docs!!    I am so tired of 2ww's  

Mads I hope you are pregnant right now!!   My AF is due any day now!!

MaryClarey  I always wanted to foster but was so very scared I wouldn't be able to let them go. I have my appointment for IUI soon so I know how you feel honey, I'm excited too!! 

Well I am being a good girl and cooking 2 slimming world quiches so I won't be snacking anymore on crap and will be snacking on good things!   is definately imminent. I am horrifically bloated and also going from extreme highs to wanting to cry followed by biting DH's head off


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

TFI Friday soooooooooooooooooooo tired, finding the increased does of injections hard this time.  Could quite happily smashed dh face in this am!          (I am never like that!)

Maryclarey, it must be great to foster children.  I work with teenagers in care and though sometimes they are such buggers it can be very rewarding.  I admire you!

Hope you all have nice weekends.

Sail how is your kitten, do you still have her?

Giny how you finding this month?

I have my scan mon am, hope we go for an earlier basting this time (so impatient!)

strawbs xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Strawbs, sorry to hear you're   with DH. The injections are not nice are they. I find they don't hurt so much as they're a physical representation of what you're going through and how hard it is.

Hello Maryclarey! Fostering must be hard work for you, especially with what you're going through. Good on you.

Mads, sounds like a nightmare situation, I suppose it depends where you live. Our IUI came through in 3 months after our Lap and Dye. I had 9 months of Clomid though before that through the fertility clinic. At least this time I won't have to go back on the waiting list. I just wish I had Ciara alive and well and was not having to go through this all again. 

Sailace, Well done on the cooking! Keep it up. 

I've put on another pound so am not a happy bunny. PCOS is a horrid thing, I put weight on so easily and losing it is so hard. Grrr.  

Anyway, hello and have a great weekend everyone else
Lu
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello Lovelies  

Strawbs I am like that with my DH at the minute, I started a massive row last night without any substance and we thankfully both ended up laughing it was so weird   Hurry up   I still have my kitten yes she will be going to her forever home soon bless her. I am still trying to decide when to mate my girls for this years kittens   They are screaming their heads off and this season hasn't even started yet!

Lucy I hate it when I put weight on too   I am really sticking to SW this year.  for a skinny me


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,


Sailace, hope you are feeling a little better.  We all ahve the most watertight excuse to be moody...it's hormones (not even our own!!) 

Welcome MaryClarey.  Hope you find the thread helpful.

Mads, feel for you hun...sounds really annoying. Still, maybe nature will deliver...

Lucy, Carrie, Misky, I have bought a lateral thigh trainer just before x-mas. it's fantastic. .  I feel so much more awake and DH thinks I'm looking more toned (He's a gym bod so very fit!!)

Strawbs...I'm on CD8.  Doing injections evey night, only one ampule due PCO so normally over-react to the drugs.  Unfortunately the scan today was not good.   I only have small follicles (3 follicles of 8-10mm on both sides.)  No leading follies.  Doc said this was quite common in PCO, but not happened to me before.  However, the docs are not upping the dose as they are so scared of OHSS.  Going back for another scan on Mon.  If not improved, they'll think about the dose again.  What dose are you on?

Has anyone had a similar cycle??  Feeling a little dispondent.  

So glad it's Friday...work is the last place I want to be.

Love
Ginny xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I have watched the ads for the lateral thigh trainers and would love one. So you really think they work? 
Let me know as I may have to invest. How long are you spending per day on it and did you buy the actual one or another brand? My sister had one from ebay it was £40.00 but it's not adjustable so it's no good.

let me know!

Have a fab weekend everyone!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

ginny 
I was on one ampule every other day last month and had one lead follie.  I am on 1 every day this month (hoping for 2 follies).  I too have pcos but I am think my consul was cautious first month to see and this month I am on the correct dose.  I will find out mon cd8 when I have my scan.  He may then decrease the dose.

I think I should have more hcg shot, not sure I even ov last month as af arrived cd36!!  Basted on cd15!

sorry I cant be of any more help, fingers crossed for you, things can change quite quickly though, I do know that.  try and stay positive early days-keep up the water

    
strawbs xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

well, woke up this morning with painful cramps so promptly burst into   and had a right   at DH!

Therefore not feeling very   that    is going to stay away this month! I know I shouldn't give up hope yet but just feel so   and   and   that after all our   last month amounted to another  . I don't think we could have had any more  !!!!

Will definately be ringing the clinic 1st thing Mon morning to find out WHEN we will be seen for IUI appt. Apparently we have a 'planning appt' before we even start it!

Sorry to be so down, actually at work now and feeling better, poor DH - I forget that he is feeling p****d as well. I just get so   with 'the world' when I feel my AF cramps arriving.

Will keep you posted. Hope everyone else is having a nice day?!

Mads xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mads, so sorry to hear you are having a bad time...there's nothing that can make you feel better when those cramps emerge..it's the fact that you might just dare to hope, only to be devastated again.  I'm so so sorry.  Chase the clinic and don't give them the option to say no.
  

Lucy, I really do think the lateral thigh trainer works...I feel much better for it and my jeans are more comfortable (haven't changed what I've been eating.  There is a special ofer on them on the internet...just google lateral thigh trainer.  

Strawbs, thanks so much for the message hun.  Was ok yesterday but woke up this morning feeling utterly miserable.  Then had a family lunch with family friends and kids etc.  They were asking if we'd considered schools where we live for when we have children...It never stops being hard.  Been drinking lots of water and resting as much as possible to try to get those follies moving. 

Hope you are all having a good weekend,

Ginny xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Awww thanks Ginny, actually feeling a load better today even though just 1 day away from  . A few more cramps today and some backache but like they say, 'it aint over til the fat lady sings'! IF AF arrives I *will *  be phoning the clinic and asking them for an appt date!

But for now.....                                                                                     

Kinda got the message?! Ha!!

Mads xxx


----------



## Marsh (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi All, 

Just wanted to say hi to you all.  I have had two failed ICSI which were very traumatic for me as I needed a general for ET so have decided to look at IUI. 

Thanks for the info to look at the HFEA site - I will do that. 

I am hoping I can find a private local clinic to discuss the risks of donor sperm and the procedure.  I believe they put the catheter into your womb for the best chance however due to my S Shaped insides I was hoping they wouldnt go that far!  Do you also have to take all the drugs as I took for ICSI as I am not so keen on this again too? 

Thanks all, Take care,
Marsh


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Marsh I hope IUI works for you. I'm not too sure what drugs you take I think it can be different ones. I think there are clomid ones too which maybe aren't too bad as ICSI drugs?

Mads    

Ginny does drinking lots of water help follies? I have been trying to drink 2 litres a day but so far I'm not having much success.

Lucy I hope you are having a fab weekend too!!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning all!

Good luck mads!      

sail, yes try and drink lots of water.  I drink min 1.5-2l per day, it is hard going.  I have hot water with a slice of lemon instead of tea and coffee and 3 of those is almost a litre!

Ginny, hope the follies get going-get the water down!

Try acupuncture girls as that is menat to help with lining and eggs

well had my cd8 today and they have increased my dose again, I have 2 big follies one on each ovary they are 12 and 13, womb lining 6.1mm  Have to have 2 vials per day till wed then hopefully basting fri!                     
Off to acu tonight work on my womb lining and follies-let's hope both keep growing!

strawbs xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Strawbs I am currently working my way through 75cl of water   I have my  for your womb lining and follies! I hope this is your chance!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am due to start OI and IUI in a couple of weeks so will be looking for some help to understand it all.  All sounds quite confusing at the moment but I am sure all will become clear !!!

Kx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Keira, welcome to the thread.  It will become clear over time.  if you have any queries here is the place. 

Sailice, I am drinking lots of water as it is supposed to help.

Strawbs...your follies sound excellent.  Mine are not as good... cd 11 three on right, two are 12 and one is 10.  Left ovary all quiet.  Strangely they have not increased my dose as they are pleased with how they are progressing.  It's me who feels worried!!  womb lining 8mm so all ready.  come on eggies!!  

Going back for scan on weds.  apparently they grow about 2mm per day, so should be ready for basting fri/sat...more likely sat.

     

Lots of water for me!!

Ginny


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Everyone,
Happy new year to you all. Not been on for wee while as busy getting back to work etc.
I too am back on healthy eating. I do Scottish Slimmers - not faddy, just healthy balanced diet and puts you back in control. Nothing is forbidden. I found it really works for me - provided I follow the plan!!! 2 years ago I had lost 2 stone and felt fab. Of course I let things slip and have gradually put it all back on again - bummer. However my determination is back so hopefully we can all keep each other going with getting in a good healthy shape. I've signed up to do the Edinburgh Moonwalk for breast cancer care/research. It's in June and I'm off out for first training walk tonight - 1 mile. I've been doing no exercise recently and really want to feel fitter. But - please remember different things work for different people. Pasta is not bad - it's good for you just eat a little less. We need good carbohydrates that release energy slowly. When we crave we usually good for the quick fix bit of chocolate. Gillian McKeith, while I couldn't be doing with all her funny stuff does often talk a lot of sense in terms of the science of food. Really I think that smaller portions, lots of fruit & veg, lots of water, and 3 square meals a day with good amount of exercise and you can't go wrong - sorry didn't mean to give a lecture - really sorry.
Sarah and Misky - great to hear from you guys. Best wishes to you both. Take care.
Corrina - I think you're doing really well. Do you maybe think that AF hasn't come because you're stressed about it. Could you give yourself a nice relaxing treat. I know easier said than done. Thinking about you.
Mads - welcome to you honey. I find the hardest thing about all of this lark is the blooming waiting. It's like you're always waiting for something. Go for it though and hassle hassle. Hope you get your date soon.
Maryclarey - hi and welcone to you too. Glad you've joined us.
Ginny - Am sure your follies will grow by Fri and you'll be fine. Good lining. Take care.
Marsh - hello and welcome. We're doing DIUI as my husband azoospermic. Glad to answer any questions. I'm on 50mgs Clomid days 2-6 then 75cml(?) Gonal F days 5,7,9. Gonal F just reduced for me as over stimulated on 150. Is fine. Look forward to speaking to you.
Keira - welcome, glad you've joined too.
Hi also to all you others Strawbs, Sailace, Liz, Lu, Carrie and anyone else I've forgotten.
Am just waiting for next AF so we can start next cycle - due this weekend sometime but feeling very tired and very sore boobs so hoping sooner rather than later!!
Lots of love
Po.


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hugs,
Sorry honey meant to say hi in that last post. How are you doing. Not seen you posting for a wee while.
Love Po.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

2mm a day? wow I didn't know they grew that much!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ginny

sorry to butt in, I normally post over on the clomid oldies thread, but I've been 'lurking' on this thread for a while as I've just had by first IUI basting (started jabbing on Boxing Day and was taking 75iu of menopur)

I just read with interest your post about your follie size and I just wanted to reassure you.
I went for my first scan on cd9 and had no activity at all on my right ovary...on my left there were some small ones and one dominant one which was 14.5mm. 
Anyhow, by the time I went back for my next scan, two days later on cd 11 that follie had actually grown SIX MM....to 20.8!!!!  

I have no idea why - and even the nurse was a little  ....and then ran around like a nutter trying to arrange for me to be basted the next day. 

So I guess what I'm saying is stay    and those little follies will come up trumps for you!!

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Well no sign of   yet so the waiting game starts! This is the bit I absolutely hate. Knicker watch has commenced! Last 2 months my cycles have been 25days long which means my AF was due yesterday, however all other months I have had either 27 or mainly 28 day cycles. I wish my body would stick to a regular pattern!

So for now am keeping  , plus I had a fantastic dream about Robbie Williams whereby I had managed to pull him and we were getting up to all sorts!!! ( yeah right! ). I woke up feeling wonderfully calm!

                                                   

Mads xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Good luck mads       

strawbs xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you Strawbs!!! This keeping   lark is hard isn't it - though I kept saying to DH ' I'm pregnant. I'm pregnant ' last night just for a change of tack as usually I am ' don't get your hopes up cause I'm not pregnant '

Mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck mads!    I can't believe you had a dream you pulled Robbie Williams! I am very offended as Robbie would NEVER cheat on me


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Sailaice!

Mads xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies, 

Just wanted to pop on and say hello quickly. I've been too busy at work to catch up with you all properly but wanted to at least say hellp and best wishes whatever stage of the game you're all at today.

Lots of love and     

Lu
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck to you too Lucy   

 Mads


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Beginning to feel rather twitchy now, keep thinking I've come on then when I go to the loo - nothing! ( takes me ages to look   ! ). I know I shouldn't get my hopes up but my (.)(.) are really quite tender at the top and just feeling generally a bit 'wierd' ( nothing abnormal Ha! ). 

Please keep sending me        

Thank you,

Mads xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

mads       

b3ndy, thanks so much for your lovely message.  Trying to think positive.

Hope you are all having good days.  Mine has been horrificly busy...not had time to drink as much water as i'd like...better start making up for it.

Come on follies...you can do it

Ginny xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

'Follies, Follies' !!!      
Stay     Ginny - THEY WILL GROW!!!!!!!

Mads xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Happy New Year!!

Well I hope its OK to join you all - I took my first injection this morning at 7.45am - and first scan is on Monday..... Please let it work this time!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't had chance to read all through but I will get up to date soon, promise...

Hugs

Emma


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't managed to post much! Busy busy busy!! Though time still seems to be going really slowly and driving me mad   Thursday is my first scan and the first time something is going to happen in 3 years yet it seems to be coming so slowly!
Mads -   
Strawbs - hope your acu worked last night - I've never really thought about having it but sounds like a lot of you guys have it!?!? Whats it like? I'm not tooooo bad with needles.
Ginny - really hope your follies grow - keep drinking that water - must be really hard!  
Po - hope AF shows up soon so you can start again
Kiera - Hi to you - I'm new to IUI so like you finding it all quite confusing
Emma - welcome happy new year to you too - hope the injection was ok this morning - good luck for your scan!
Hi to Lu, sailaice and everyoone else hope you are all ok.
Meant to be off to the gym tonight so need to get myself up from the chair now! Need to work off a few extra pounds - trying to do Weight Watchers finding it hard work! Food is always a comfort for me!
Take care  
Maryclarey x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

mads-Fingers crossed your knickers will be clear!      

Emma, good luck for your scan, hope the follies are doing as they should and your lining is nice and cushiony! 

maryclarey acu not too bad at all, they are such fine needles it is nothing like having an injection!  They sometimes hurt a bit just depending on the point they go in!  Think it helps with lining as mine has always been lovely and thick (hope it continues to be so)

Hi to sail, lucy, po, ginny and b3ndy-sorry if I have forgotten anyone!      

well, lots of twinges in my ovaries today and lots of thick cm (not egg white), don't remember that last month!  Horrendous backache which is causing me lots of problems sleeping, not sure what I have done!

scan on thurs-fingers crossed for me girls that basting will be fri                       

strawbs xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Sail - Chromium is a mineral. It is supposed to help with reducing cravings. You can get it from most health food shops but have a wee look round and talk with people to make up your own mind. 

Stawbs - All the best for your appointment on Thursday! Hope it goes well. 

Mads - Ohhh hope that we have our first BFP for 2007! I think some times we do not stick to the regular cycle as we stress about it so much.   

MaryCleary - Welcome. I work in CP so work with a lot of foster carers. You are amazing people! good luck for your appointment tomorrow! 

Lucy - Hope you are not being to manic!! 

Corrina - Glad it is not an eptopic and hope that you are able to find out what is going on very soon.

Ginny - I had a similar cycle in my second tx and also suffer PCO. I think the doc's try and slow down the rate of growth deliberately. Ask them as many questions as you have to put your mind at rest. And yes the water is very very important. Zita West, Marilyn Glenville and Patrick Holford all talk about enough water to stay hydrated and even more so when  those little follies are made of so much water.  

March, b3ndy and Keira - Welcome. I hope you get loads of support and info here. 

Po - With the diet is is recommended in many of the books that I have read re PCO that we actually have five to six small meals a day. I think Gillian McKeith says this too with her morning and afternon tea. the aim of this is to keep blood sugar level - even more important for the ladies with PCO as part of the problem is that they are or can be insulin intolerant which impacts on ovulation and egg quality. did you now that you can get a newsletter from GM monthly? It's free and on the internet. Hoeyou are feeling good and ready to go for your next tx. 

emma-pp - welcome back. Happy new year and best of luck with this round of tx. 

Well, very little happening in my world. Just trying to get motivated and stay warm. 

Hi to Teena, Suszy, Coznox, Sarah, HellyS, Kath2, Flaming Nora, Kizzymouse, Bubba, Sweetpea, Carrie, L8ters and all other lovcely ladies I have missed. Positive thoughts and love coming your way.  

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!

Misky I only ever really get cravings when the witch is due   I just can't wait for her to arrive this time because I am trying to lose weight and am so bloated!

Strawbs I hope that the cm is a good sign!! Have you kept a diary of previous IUI's?? So you can look back??

MaryClarey I used to do WW but found it hard work so I now do slimming world  

Emma    good luck honey!!

Mads


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just waiting to start my down reg. on Saturday but already not sleeping well due to the anxiety, just the fear of the unknown !!!! not in control I think that is my problem. I have all my equipment  looked out and ready to go. Only problem DH *not* signed his part of consent form yet, will have to give him a few beers tonight to soften him up. He is not keen on treatment because we have a son (I also have 2 step sons 16 and 1 He makes me feel selfish for wanting another (I know how blessed I am to have one son) but hey ho what is so wrong with wanting more kids.

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hope he signs it K   How about providing the sample??   Will he do that?


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Sailace,

It will be a big hassle to him ('he will be too busy at work').   I think deep down he gets a bit shy about going up with samples.    He will eventually go,  I only had 2 IUI's the last time instead of the 3 I was due because he 'was too busy at work'    He was not popular with me that month,  if I am taking drugs etc he can at least produce a sample.

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Bribe him!! I always get what I want with my DH through bribery!!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Well girls still no sign of   and keeping   but God is this hard. For my past 2 cycles I am 2 days 'late' but for most other cycles the   is due tomorrow, so realistically not going to get my hopes til then. BUT THANK YOU for all of your       - I think it may be working!

For now..... again .....                                                           

Mads xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all and thanks for the welcomes  

Mads,    to you that the witch stays away - 

Sailaice Hi honey - how are you?

Keira - I really feel for you honey - it took DH 2 years to give up cigarettes and really give the treatment a go - and we went through many disagreements (very loud ones at that).... Does he know the effect of the drugs on your body and the risks involved?? Maybe if you highlighted this too him he won't be too busy! Another thing that made the 'sample bit' easier for my DH was I cut out photos of my face and stuck them onto a naughty magazine (so he would still be thinking of me when hopefully making our baby!)......... 

Hi Misky - hope you are feeling good and keeping warm 

Strawbs - good luck with your scan tomorrow

Maryclarey - good luck tomorrow too - an exciting time honey!!

Well a big fat follie dance          to all the growing ones and     to all those waiting to test

Love Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mads I have everything crossed for you!! Including my legs!!  

I am fine thanks Emma!! How about you??


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

am great thanks - day 2 of injections and already feeling the need to eat jelly sweeties and lots of chocolate covered peanuts. Its really strange but I have craved it each time I have the injections!! Also I go all spaced out and need to nest.............

Well the sweets are calling

Only 8 days to go to your appointment!! I bet you can't wait  

x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Emma

liked your thoughts on how to talk DH round will defo try them out,  hope my Suprecur sniff does not make me feel like eating chocolate -  I have ate enough over xmas and can feel my clothes getting tight -  but hey ho I suppose the tx will make that worse.    Do you feel very bloated whilst doing IUI 

Kx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

well talk about a c**p nights sleep! This waiting is absolutely killing me. I am now on CD 29 and have never come on later than this. For past 2 months I came on on CD 26 ?!? Why does our bodies do this to us as if it isn't hard enough. I still haven't heard anything from the hospital re our 'planning appt' for starting IUI and I am just praying that I never need to find out about it! Wouldn't it be typical - I think the time for us to start assistive conception is finally here but hey I don't need it cause conceived this month anyway - not that I am complaining!

I am going to be terrible today - needing the loo but not wanting to go. My stomach is in knots.

Please you've all been so kind but can you keep sending me lots and lots of                  

Thank you!

                                                               

Mads xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

mads        really hoping for you hun.

All those of you who are bribing dh's...brilliant idea...will be using that lots.

Strawbs, hope all goes well today   

My follies are back in the game...so much so that I had an oestrogen test yesterday and they have told me to stop taking menopur and go back for another scan today.  Now have 2 on right ovary 15 and 17mm, and 2 on left ovary 13mm!!    What are they playing at??!!

Hope all having good days, cravings and all,

Ginny xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Oh God still no sign of  . Please oh please oh please let this be 'the month'. This waiting is making me  go . I just want to get through today as never been later than CD29, ever. It's my dad's 60th birthday tomorrow and I know it would make his and my mum's world if I could tell them we've finally conceived. They are actually in Barcelona until Sat but will be seeing them in the afternoon. I love to be able to tell my dad that his other prezzie will be delivered in 9 months!

                                                     

Mads xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Mads, my goodness you're in a state. I can fully appreciate that. I'm on CD 35 and mine are usually 25-26 days. Not going to test though as I know I never get pregnant on my own. There's always that wondering though eh!
Good luck chick, I hope you have some good news for us.

Hello Strawbs, good luck to you too sweetheart, I've got my fingers crossed that everything will be ok for you. 

Hello to Ginny, Kiera, Sailace, Kizzy, Emma, Corrina, Misky, Liz, and everyone else.

I'm not able to post much as very busy but not too manic at work! Just wanted to send you all my love and best wishes though.

Speak to you later ladies.
Lu
x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Lu,

The thing is we have no reason to think that we couldn't conceive naturally as all our tests have been ok. It's just that now I think if it hasn't happened for this, long, why is it going to happen now?! Only about 9 hrs to go ha!

Mads xxx


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

mads sending loads of            your way and hope dearly that this is your month  

all the very best Corrina xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you Corrina,

Still no sign of   - this is getting a bit scary now, not sure if I can cope with this uncertainty! Don't think I have ever come on this late on CD 29 but probably just jinxed myself now! Just have to see 1 more patient ( testing children's hearing today - ironic ha! ) and then I can go home. I hate coming on at work. Just been to the loo - for the hundredth time -  so shouldn't need to go again before I get home. I am so convinced I can feel myself coming on ( sorry tmi ).

Thank you for ur        - they definately seem to be working!                                            

Mads xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh Mads honey I really feel for you! Try to put your feet up tonight and rent a movie to take your mind off the witch...... but lots of     that it isn't coming back for at least 9 months!

Keira - I feel bloated, tearful, clumsy, mad and very very tired - I can't understand how most ladies are OK with it!! Am I crazy (DH don't answer that!!)

Lu - you must be going stir crazy as well!!    to you.

Ginny - great news on the follies - what dose are you on??

Love to all

Emma


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

hello maryclarey  -  how did scan go today

Emma -  hope you are keeping away from all that chocolate and not going too  

Mads & Lucy  -  fingers crossed    stays away

Hi to ginny, sailaice, corrina and misky and to everyone else.

good luck  
Kx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - Friday tomorrow -   - hope you are all looking forward to the weekend!

mads - hope you are home ok - I agree with Emma rent a movie and get your mind of things you must be driving yourself mad ! Lots of         to you - let us know x

ginny - did you have another scan today ? have lost track but those follies sound a good size hun!xwhen will you be basted?  

Hi Lu - hope you are well and not toooooo busy at work 

Emma - cravings huh? sound like yummy ones to me ! I could try and tell dh that I have some - but not doing the injections so I don't think he would believe me!  

sailaice - ww tonight - so will see how I ve done this week - have you lost much with slimming world?

Kiera - hope you are ok too think I keep posting with you on the other thread!  

Hi also to Misky, Corrina, Strawbs and anyone else I've missed!

After hardly sleeping last night I got up and helped one of our foster children to do her paper round at 630am to try and get my mind off the scan. Then left our foster children with my mum - bless her she took them to school, we make them cycle! - off we went to the hospital for our first scan. Found 5 follies on each ovary but apparently they were quite small for cd12 ranging from 8mm to 12mm. The nurse told us to come back for another scan on Monday to see if they had grown. If they have then she will give me an injection on Monday and then I will be basted on Tuesday. If not then she will give me clomid for my next cycle.
Just praying that they will grow my Monday!
Have a nice evening everyone
Maryclarey x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Mads        and to you too Lucy
Strawbs, how did you get on today?  Been sending you  
Hi to all the others hope you are all ok.

My follies are finally there...3 on my right ovary (although probably only 2 will release.)  Had my trigger shot and having basting tomorrow at 11.  Please send     Unfortunately DH quite poorly with banging head and cold...hope it does not affect his swimmers.
come on swimmers 

Lots of   to all

Ginny xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Morning Girls!! How is everyone doing??

I am really starting to panic about IUI appointment <---I am such a wimp!!

Mads


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ginny...          good luck! Make sure you get plenty of rest over the weekend and that DH looks after you, not the other way around! Or perhaps you can rest together if he still has his cold!

Mads, how's it going? I'm still sending      I really hope that you'll have some great news for us all. I have PCOS so usually don't ovulate, even on CLOMID!! Typical eh! Never say never though, you're right I shouldn't think that I just wouldn't be pregnant!   

Strawbs, did you get basted? Fingers crossed chick!

Maryclarey, hello there! Sounds like you're a busy lady! Good luck with the follies! May they grow nice and plump!

Kizzy, are you still reading this... how are you doing? 

Sailaice, how are you doing? I'm going to try WW next month when I've some money! My own healthly eating isn't working I've put on a lb.    

Corrina, how are you?

Hello and lots of love to Keira, Emma, Misky! How are thing with you? 

Have a wonderful weekend ladies if I don't speak to you before!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Good morning girlies!

Yes it is a GOOD morning as still NO sign of  . Oh God Oh God Oh God I have never been this late before. Please please let this be the month for us. Me and DH are on tender hooks. If nothing happen today then I am going to test tomorrow morning - ARGHHHH I cannot believe I am even typing this. My (.)(.) are still tender and do feel 'swollen'. Went to my SIL last night for a Virgin Vie party so that really helped take my mind of it. I am now at work and have already been to the loo about 3 times this morning. Really don't want to go but am so nervous I keep needing to wee!

THANK YOU SO MUCH 4 UR      - THEY ARE DEFINATELY DOING THE TRICK!!!!

                                        

Oh it's my dad's 60th today - him and mum are in Barcelona but come home tomorrow - Please let me make this the best home coming ever 4 them.

Mads xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Mads

Good luck for tomorrow on testing.    My first pg symptom was peeing loads so maybe that is a good sign.    I am starting my downregging tomorrow so now the funs begins !!!!! 

fingers crossed for you  

Kx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls
Fingers crossed mads it is good news for you!  That would be a perfect start to the year!

Ginny good luck for your basting-2 follies, great!  Rest plenty and keep us posted!

Fingers crossed mary clarey that your follies keep growing, keep your tummy warm and lots of water (that is what my acu lady tells me to do)

Hello to Kiera, Sailace, Lucy, emma,Kizzy, Emma, Corrina, Misky, Liz, and anyone I may have missed      

Well had my scan yesterday wow weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I have two follies one on eahc side 20mm!!  It was only cd11        .  The increased dose has certainly doen it's job!  My lining was 9.2 which is good apparently for the time, it will continue to grow prior to implantation too.  Had my trigger shot at 8am yesterday. Basting today at 3pm, then a lazy weekend!  Poor dh off to produce in the hospital toilets (we don't get a nice cubicle at the hosp!)

went out last night and had 2 small glasses of wine oops, don't ever drink but wanted a good night's sleep and it worked.  It is my birthday during 2ww so may have a glass of wine then too!

come on girls the bfps have gone very quiet!

B3ndy how is your 2ww?

good luck babydust coming your way                            

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my god fantastic news all round today!! Strawbs really good news about the follies!! Mads fantastic that the witch hasn't arrived!!

Good Luck for downregging Keira!!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

*DOWNREGGING STARTS TOMORROW*

at last we are getting started with this OI & IUI  I have my Suprecur in the fridge cooling. I have to take first sniff at 7am tomorrow but have a 40th tonight so will have to stay off the 'cheeky vimtos' or will sleep passed 7am.

Hi Ginny, Strawbs - hope basting goes well 

Maryclarey - keep those follies growing

Emma - how are the injections going ?

Big hello and  to Sailiace, misky, corrina

Lucy and Mads - keep  away

 to you all

Kx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mads... good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck good luck

                    ​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Still reading the thread, but dont really "belong" anywhere at the moment!!
Awaiting a letter from hospital about IVF.
I'm full of the cold so feeling really crap just now  

Good luck Mads for testing tomorrow 
Good luck with the 2ww strawbs, hope this is the one  

Hello everyone else xxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kizzy, I'm sorry it feels like that at the moment. It must be hard knowing you're moving to the next step. I keep thinking about you and sending virtual  . I really hope you get to where you want to be soon.

Have a good weekend Kizzy and I hope you're feeling better soon.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Just wanted to pop on and send lots of      to you all.

Ginny - lots of luck for basting   

Mads - Wow this all sounds really positive, the first symptoms I had were sore and heavy (.)(.)'s and lots of peeing.  I so hope this is it for you     , sending you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow   

Strawbs - Sounds as though you had fab follies, hope the basting went well today - was thinking of you this afternoon and send lots of positive thoughts.  Good luck for the 2ww, hope this is the one   

 to emma, Kiera, B3ndy, Lucy, Corrina, Misky, Maryclarey, Liz (don't think your back yet) and anyone I have rudely missed.

Sending lots of     and     

Thinking of you all

Jane xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello,

Well this is not the reply I wanted to be typing to you. I am sobbing my heart out at the moment as looks like it's a BFN for me this month         . I haven't come on 'properly' yet but still no it's all over. I tested earlier as couldn't stand the not knowing - one minute I would go to the loo and nothing there and the next time, some pink / brown on paper ( sorry if tmi ). Well it was a BFN and since then the 'discharge' has increased slightly, so just waiting for full flow now    . Why does life have to be so cruel - I didn't even have time to ring the clinic to ask when we will be seen for IUI which looks like a dead cert now, so going to have to wait til Mon morning to ring. I feel completely numb at the moment  and scared that my dream is never going to come true which I feel guilty saying cause some of you are way down the road further than us and a lot more +ve.

I just want to thank you all so much for your positivity, God I am crying again and can hardly see the keyboard. You are all so unbelievably supportive and we don't even know each other. But you are all who I first think of turning to when s**t like this happens as I so know you all understand the heartache. I have somehow now got to pull myself together and look forward which feels so hard just now.

Wishing all of you so much luck and thank you again for your on-going support,

Mads xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Mads

so sorry to hear your news,       as you say we all know what it feels like at these times and are there to support each other.

sending you loads of     

Kx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

firstly mads   i am so sorry hun.  it really is tough and we can all understand how bleak things feel right now.  Take your time and have a damn good cry...it does wonders.  You still have so much available to you.  massive hug hun xxx

Strawbs, your follies sound absolutely fantastic.   have a restful weekend and hopefully a very happy birthday is on its way to you.

Sailice, Keira, Lucy, Emma, Mary, thanks for your  . Hope you all have lovely weekends.

My basting today went ok..a little painful and dr a little heavy handed, but much better than last month and no cramping so far.  DH's swimmers were fine...so all that stress for nothing.  Gonna keep up the water.

hope you all have good weekends...   

Ginny xxx


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello all,

Mads-So sorry to hear your new  

Strawbs and Ginney- Wish you loads of baby dust for that bfp

Keira- Hello again, Ive posted on the chatterboxed for you.

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well

Hugs
xx

             to those who don't want it.

I'm desperate for my af to come so i can start TX


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies

Sailaice - I love your tickers, I have not worked out how to use them yet. Please don't panic about your apt, think of it as taking a positive step to what you want to achieve. I really hope you have a good consultant that takes on board your concerns

Keira - Hope d/r is going well and that DH has signed his part of the form. I don't think any one that can care for their children are selfish for wanting more. I hope that this works for you. And yes it is normal to feel bloated, grumpy, have larger breasts and feel completely out of sorts. 

Mads - So sorry to read your news, take care and nurture yourself now - this rollercoaster takes so much out of us emotionally. I am glad you have your IUI appt happening soon (even if you don't have a time yet), it is always better to have a plan B in this game as our bodies never seem to play ball. 

Emmapp - Hello, I like your picture. 

ginny - Good luck on your 2WW. Do have a date for testing? 

Lu - Hi sweets, take care of yourself at that work of yours - you need some energy for yourself and the lovely Ryan come March, my love!!

Marycleary - Good luck for your scan on Monday. Will you continue to foster during your tx?

Strawbs -  Huge positive to you too sweetie, I read your other post and hope you are much more comfortable now. Do you have a testing date??

Kizzy - We always want to know how you are. I know what you mean, I don't really belong here (don't think I ever did given I never had IUI in the end). Do you have any info about when you will be able to start other tx? 

Janie - Your scan is so cool. I bet that was an amazing moment. Do you have an EDD? 

Hugs - Hope the witch raises her head for you very soon 

Me - I am feeling quite low at the moment and just want to get on with the next tx, although that is not till March. Trying to get diet etc in order as I am really worried about egg quality given I had a zero fert last time. I had not thought about that in relation to this tx until a couple of days ago and am now seeing babies and big bellies every where and am just scared it will never be me. 

Take care ladies, it sounds like there is a few colds etc out there a the mow. 

M x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

wow Misky, what were you doing up at that time in the morning?! 

Sorry Mads, I know you were quietly hopeful for this time around. I'm sending you a hug cyber cuddle. I know that nothing we can say will cheer you up but just remember that even though we don't meet in person we are all friends and care about each other in just the same way. Staying positive is hard, I know I struggle big time sometimes but I think it helps not to dwell on what could have been and look to the future.   you will get there and when you do, you'll enjoy it all the more. 

Hello to everyone else, I don't have much time so a quick hello will have to do! Sworry! 

Anyway have a good one ladies and take care.
Lu
xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi girls

sorry mads for your bfn-it is always wrose when af messes you around.

well, horrendous night for me after basting last night (you may have read dh's post!).  Basting went well, consul is really positive.  Had 600million good quality sperm put in              .  Anyhoo had horrendous cramping/contractions that I had to breathe my way thru (only had mild af type cramping last time), they lasted for over 2 hours and I ended up phoning my consul who said that it can happen, so be warned girls it can be vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv painful!  They were just like when I m/c just awful really      .  this better work!     

anyway today we went out for brekkie as feeling better and dh bought me a beautiful diamond bracelet for my birthdya in a couple of weeks          .  We have also chosen an eternity band for when we have a baby!  think he was hoping I could have had my 30th and baby all in one!  (one pressie!)

good luck ginny b3ndy on your 2ww too!     

hi to all the other girls hope you are well        

strawbs xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*DOWNREGGING STARTED TODAY*

got up a 7am for first sniff of Suprecur even with a slight hangover . I was to take next sniff at 12 but forgot so have just taken it. I will need to remember 7am, 12 noon, 6pm and 11pm are my times for sniffing but already this is proving difficult for me 

Just home from a 4 year olds birthday party and Wacky Warehouse so head is totally banging now. Hangovers and Wacky Warehouse don't go well together !!!!

 to ginny, sailaice, corrina, misky, maryclarey, emma, lucy 

Mads, hope you are feeling better today 

strawbs - have you got over your basting - I have that part of look forward to   

Kizzy - loved you diaries over the months and they have helped me to understand things - cheers xxx

sending you all   

Kx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi  

Mads - I am sooooo sorry honey - I was like that last month, its the not knowing/waiting part that is cruelest. We are all here for you....

Keira - Must have been a great party!! Hope it wasn't too loud in the wacky warehouse!!

Strawbs - Its rare that that happens honey - hope you are feeling better - I have had a few bastings and apart from one nurse getting the giggles inbetween my legs (veryyyyyyyyyyyy romantic!!) its normally only very mild aches after.... so hope you are feeling better now and never have to have it again - but worse case and you do it, shouldn't hurt again    oh yes and OHHHH DIAMONDS!!!! Good luck for the 2ww  

Misky - thanks honey - I am a photographer and took this picture to look at when I am sad (sounds corny but it works - its huge, printed on canvas) its supposed to reference Japanese paintings.... Try to stay positive honey - that will be you with a bump soon, but good for you for the diet/lifestyle - its a short time till March and diet can really make a difference to how our bodies function - are you having acupuncture??

Ginny, b3ndy - good luck on your 2ww - I will hopefully be joining you soon.........

Kizzy - don't feel like that honey - we all belong together, it wouldn't be the same without you honey xxx

sailaice- -not long now!! Its going to be fine!!   

Marycleary, Janie, Hugs, Lu A big Hi and how are you   

Well am still looking forward to my first scan Monday - here is hoping for something - but I am going to ask questions this time (and will NOT be intimidated and put my yes, yes, yes, no face on) - 

Happy weekend to you all

Emma xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Lu - I am not really up early - just posting from New Zealand so it looks like it. I am a bit of a nana and would not make that time in the morning!!! How you feeling coming up to your next go? 

Strawbs - Ohh you lucky girl, a diamond bracelet. Hope the eternity ring is needed very soon after your discomfort of yesterday. 

Keira - How's that DR going? Can you set am alarm on your phone or something to remember the injectons. It must be difficult when looking after another little one as well, the time would just disappear!!

Emma - I can see what you are saying with your picture. It made me think of spring and all that means. 

Ladies, can you please look at the list on page one and let me know if I have you in the right places with the right information. If you know anything of the ladies we have not heard from for a while that would be helpful too. I am looking at ways to reduce the length of the list without offending anyone as many have moved on to other TX now, so ideas would be greatfully received.  

Take care
M x

PS - any ladies that are lurking, you are more than welcome to make yourselves known and be added to the list as well.


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

misky
thanks for the list.  

I think aqua got a bfp!  she is prob on 1st trimester board!

emma-good luck with your scan 2morrow     

ginny, b3ndy good luck on 2ww           

hi to saialace, kizzy, hugs, keira, lucy, mary, liz, janie and everyone else.         

let's have a roll of bfps this month as the end of dec was rubbish!                                                   

strawbs xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Morning everyone.

Sorry I haven't posted til now but just needed some time to lick my wounds! I just want to say a huge thank you for all of your kind words, they really mean so much during the hard times. Me and DH are feeling somewhat brighter and have taken action to improve our diet - caffeine is out except one cup of tea a day ( have bought loads of herbal teas ), going to make sure we both drink 1-2 litres of water a day, alcohol is almost going out ( will have 1 unit a week ) and we are going to look for an acupunturist in this area - Torbay / Exeter - anyone know of any good ones here? My mum bought us the Zita West book for Xmas and think perhaps we have neglected some of these things above. I think this will help in preparation for starting IUI. 

Need some advice please - have a good friend who admittedly I told about our difficulties ttc right from the word go. Also told her about treatment so far etc etc. Well, for past many months she has txt/rang me in my week leading up to AF almost daily asking if my period had arrived yet. This month I could have killed her cause obviously AF was late and I kept getting phone calls, txts demanding I tell her if I had come on or not! She even tried to phone me from work on Fri ( she didn't know I had come on at this point ) as I did 1471 ( didn't answer phone as kinda knew it would be her! ). Well, I did phone her Fri night after txting her the news and I basically said to her that when we start tx, me and DH are not going to say anything to anybody as it just increases the pressure. She did not like this and quite harshly said I should not be shutting out our friends! Because I was feeling so vulnerable that night, couldn't really answer back except I did say that I would speak to the counsellor at the clinic and then she said I should ask her what she thinks about telling friends!!! My friend, by accident, then txt me the next day - should have gone to somebody else as she had obviously organised flowers ( with this other person ) to be sent to our house ( which we weren't in to receive ) as a surprise. I know this is a lovely thought but the txt then went on to say that 'she' ( meaning me ) did ring her in the end and that she ( my friend ) would tell her more on Monday! Well, for starters, don't know who this other is and I don't like the idea of our heartache being discussed as if it is a bloomin episode of Eastenders! I haven't got the flowers yet therefore will need to wait til I can read the card to see who my friend was referring to as the card will be from all of them I guess? I haven't txt her anything back yet since she accidently txt me that message - she knew she had as sent another txt apologising for spoiling the surprise. 

I just want me and DH to have the intimacy that other couples who have no problems conceiving have i.e. being the only ones to know, for a short time, at least that it is a positive or negative result. I don't want to have to tell people the day we find out - is this too much to ask? I think I need to be more assertive with her, any ideas how I can word what I want to say without her taking too much offence. I think she knew I was a bit p****d off about her constant messages this month particulary.

Any advice would be gratefully received. Sorry I have waffled on a bit.

Now I want to wish all of you the very best of luck this month and let it be my turn to send all of you tons of                 and no             !!!!!!

Thank you for listening,

Mads xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Mads

this is such a difficult thing for you to deal with.  I try to keep all my fertility issues to me and DH because with everyone asking you about it becomes an added pressure.  I hate the thought of them feeling pity for us because I know we are blessed to have one son.    I often get that dreaded question 'so when are you having more kids then'  and I fumble about for an answer feeling really awkward.          I think you should just keep it to you and DH and not let on when tx starts etc,  as you say you don't want them all discussing your business    If they are good friends they will know to back off.

Kx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Thank you for your prompt reply Keira. 

We are definately going to keep it between us now and like you say, they should know now to back off. It must be hard for you cause I guess everyone assumes that you've had one child therefore why the wait for the 2nd one. Like you, I fumble around for a response to those dreaded questions and I then I get annoyed with myself and think why don't I just come out and say, 'We'd love children but this is not happening easily for us and we are having to undergo some help in this matter'. Probably cause I'm more worried about making them feel awkward, huh?!

I'm really gonna try and be more assertive in this matter!

Thanks again hunny,

Mads xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi everyone - hope you are all enjoying your weekend - promised dh that I wouldn't come onto the site over the weekend as he thinks I was getting a little too obsessed with the whole tx thing last week and winding myself up about it all! Couldn't wait til tomorrow though to see how you all are though - hence me posting now!

Mads -    for you x x x I know exactly how you feel - when my sister told me she was pregnant in her first month of trying I had a cycle of 43 days - unheard of with me - even had a blood test to make sure hpt wasn't wrong I was convinced I was pregnant!   
Keira - sounds like a good party   hope you've recovered now!
Misky - sorry didn't look at first page - though not too sure whether I would be on it anyway   yes we will be fostering as all our children are with us on a long term basis  
Strawbs - diamonds hey? how lovely !!! Just like me with the eternity band - we had saved for one back in the days we thought we would get pregnant straight away - still waiting now  - think I should show dh your post and show him we can still go and choose one! Exciting for you hun x
Lu - hello to you hope you have had some time off work this weekend - sounds like you work real hard!
Emma - hope tomorrow's scan goes well - I'm in too at 830am for one!

Hi - to saialace, kizzy, liz, janie and anyone else I've missed - sorry!
In for scan to see whether follies have grown tomorrow - so hope they have !
Love maryclarey x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Mads
tx is a private affair if you want to keep it that way.  It is so hard to keep a secret from friends and others close to you.  I have lied to my friends and told them we are looking at strating iui some time in the new year (currently on 2ww for my 2nd cycle).  One of my friends is unexpectedly pg after trying for one month (well not trying 2 sh*gs!)  I had been really open before, but felt a bit like you that they too were cycle watching, added pressure that is unnecessary.

just tell your friend that you are looking at tohere options but have not made your mind up which route you will be taking.

I have also not made my mind up if this iui does work wheteher to tell people my pg is a result of tx.

I have had to tell some of my work force, I run a small business (6 of us) and with all the time off for appts etc, I have had to come clean with my co-director, and 2 of my employees (one is my cousin so not so bad), one also knows my fertiltity consul!  It is helpful I have found to let a selct couple of people know to help you thru the bad times, but it is a personal choice.

take care and good luck        

oops am typing in my diamond bracelet as dh gone to play golf and it looks loooooooooooooovely        

strawbs xxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

maryclarey good luck with your scan


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Morning Ladies

Mads I am so sorry about your BFN hun   I really thought it was your month.

Strawbs It's really good you have support at work, I haven't told anyone at work at all. 

MaryClarey   for your scan!

Misky my information is all right  

Keira good luck with downregging, what does downregging mean btw? I've always been to embarrassed to ask!  

Emma good luck! Wow a photographer! I wish I was good at photography!


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*DAY 3 OF DOWNREGGING*



day 3 of downregging and I have no side effects - fingers crossed it stays that way. I have no side-effects whilst taking Clomid so hopefully this will be the same.

sailiace - downregging - I am still trying to figure that one out myself and I am into day 3 of it.   I think it basically shuts down your own system and if scan on 31/01 shows 'no ovary activity' then injections start   

maryclarey & Emma -   for scans today

Mads - are you now doing the same as me regarding tx   

 to lucy, ginny, corrina, misky, kizzy 

strawbs - get that bracelet back in the box you bad girl  

Kx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hello all,

Feeling more like the old me again now  ha!
Rang the clinic earlier and we are definately one of the 10 couples which have been pulled to send appt for 'planning appt' - this is to tell us more about IUI, practice injections argh! and we should be seen early Feb so looks like just got a couple of more weeks to wait.

The no caffeine, etc is going well and currently drinking my way through tons of water though peeing it out and soon as it goes in !   We even bought a Brita water filter at the weekend! Trying to get our bodies as healthy as we can before starting IUI. Looks like we'll be starting IUI at the same time as moving into our new house - great! Still I don't care as long as both go smoothly ( ?!? ). 

How is everyone else this Monday?

Mads xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

Well my scan was as expected - nothing yet but I will go for another on Wed - and hopefully some activity will show then (if it follows from the last IUI's)..... but they were training a new person to do the scans and boy she wasn't good - IT HURT!!!! I will try to ask for someone else on wed - but I do feel a bit bad doing this as I guess she has to learn (and evidently I have a reverted uterus which is harder to scan).

Misky - you are a star doing the list!!! It is my 3rd (well 4th but I didn't get basted on the last go as it fell on a Sunday) go of IUI though, sorry I am going to update my signature!!! You live in New Zealand! DH and I have always said if we go we would prob not leave....

Maryclary - hope your scan went well? I know what you mean - every so often I ban myself from anything fertility related.....

Strawbs - I don't think you should have to say weather or not a BFP would have resulted from TX - you just say you are pg (and if anyone asks, well who knows? I read about a woman having 4 children after ivf as 2 eggs fertilized naturally!!! - this is not to mean we should be quiet about fertility treatment - i just don't think it is anyones business!!) and those who are around you and support you, well there is no need to tell them.... hope you are secretly enjoying your diamonds - are they sparkling?? 

Sailaice - how are you honey?

Keira - glad you are not having side effects!! Hope it stays that way for you  

Mads - Glad you are feeling more like yourself... we did tell quiet a few of our friends and I am open about tx - I think this is because we had a big eating out - drinking wine lifestyle and for us to suddenly become hermits and not party so much (t-total 3 months before first IUI) people would have wondered what was up....... But your friend shouldn't push - what about writing her a letter saying that its great she cares, but you are at a stage where you need to focus  just on the treatment and be private about it - so when you talk you would be grateful if she doesn't mention fertility issues unless you bring it up - and that you would do the same for her. You could also say that this is not just you and how you are coping but how most people feel on tx. Good luck honey - its funny how you learn who is really your friend in times like this. Whatever- just try not to let her upset you - this is your time and you need to focus on you both as a couple.

  To everyone else

Love Emma xx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Argh thanks Emma, I still cannot get over how lovely everyone is on here. I will say something to my friend but wanted to wait until I was in a better state of mind!

Goodluck for Weds hunny, I remember being scanned before when I was taking Clomid. Most of the time they were positive scans but I remember the last one being really quite tense cause they never really captured ovulation alhough they were happy that I did that month from a subsequent scan. I remember being quite nervous before each one hoping that everything was doing what it should be doing for that time of the month. Looks like I will be having quite a few more very soon... Fingers crossed for u.

Mads xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello there !!! Hope you all had a great weekend  

Strawbs - are those diamonds back in their box yet??   How long do you have to wait to have them?

Sailaice - thanks for the good luck! How are you doing?

Mads - please you feel better now - might not be a bad thing moving at the same time - I like to keep myself busy so my mind is off things x its not long til feb for your appointment - kinda of wished we had one really we seem to find out things each time we go in!

Kiera - really pleased for you hun that you aren't having any side effects  

Emma - was really beginning to think that we were at the same place this morning for our scans as I too had a new person that was training this morning and it really HURT!   Couldn't believe the difference from last week! Last time no problemo! Anyway I kept my   and just grabbed my dh arm real hard! Hope Wednesday is better for you   and shows activity!

Well they found 1 follie this morning at 18mm   they said it wasn't worth measuring any others as 1 was all you needed! So went and had the pregnyl injection with the nurse and back in tomorrow at 12 for basting. Still can't believe we are finally at this stage! Praying now that dh   are good ones tomorrow - although she said they would bast me whatever they were like! Then its the dreaded 2ww think I might take to my bed for a couple of days with some good old romantic comedy films! 

Hello to all Ive missed x x x 
Love Maryclareyx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi girls

what cd are you on emma?  sorry scan hurt, I find them a bit uncomfortable as my left ovary is alwys very difficult to see.  keep growing follies!       

mary clarey good luck on the basting!  one sperm is all they need too so sure you will be fine on that count!

mads glad you are feeling a bit better! 

hi to sailace, keira, lucy, misky and everyone else       

b3ndy, ginny how are you finding the 2ww?

well I have been off work today, back in tomorrow pm.  I have to say I have been soooooooooooooooooooooooo bored, I have eaten myself stupid-good job I don't have junk food in my house cos it would have all been eaten.
diamonds are back in box it's my birthday 26th and we are off to the cotswolds for the weekend so can't wait!  Then back to the dreaded hpt                     

come on girls                            

strawbs xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi girls,

Maryclarey good luck tomorrow hun.  hope it all goes smoothly. 

Emma, mine were slow to start this month and then i had 3, so your follies may yet surprise you. 

Mads, i was totally outraged on your behalf about that friend of yours.  does she have a hidden agenda (ie do you think she is trying and not having any success)  keep strong hun and keep the water flowing. 

Keira, hope the downregging stays symptom free. 

Misky, hope you are feeling a little brighter.  I too see bellies everywhere..it's so hard.  Had a patient today who was chatting away, and then told me she was 3 months pregnant...not planned...tried to keep a poker face but v difficult. 

Strawbs, b3ndy, good luck with 2xx.   

I am having a bit of a rough time this month as the doctor put me on gestone injections instead of pessaries.  Oh my goodness, the pain is absolutley unbearable.  I have been on the phone to the clinic 4 times today and crying my eyes out over and over because it really hurts to walk.  dh has just been to clinic to pick up some cyclogest as doc agreed we could do 2 days pessaries to 1 day injections.  i will never complain about the pessaries again.  i honestly feel so incredibly miserable because of the pain.  can't be good for promoting a pregnancy. 

Hopefully the pain will wear off and i will then be ok for an injection on weds   so scared...the injection itself is fine, it's the next day that is unbearable.

Sorry for the whinge...been a bad day.  ok back to positive thought   

Ginny


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi 

Maryclarey great news and good luck tomorrow honey       

ginny - poor you - sending you    and hope the pain gets better, make sure DH spoils you. 

Strawbs I was on day 8 and the 7th injection.......... but it has always been the same and so I am expecting movement Wed      

Thanks for the wishes mads

hugs

Emma xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*DOWNREGGING DAY 4*

morning ladies   

Well it is day 4 of downregging - feels like I have been doing it for years - its going be a long........ month.

maryclarey - good luck for your basting today, hope   are good

Emma -  for your scan on Wednesday

ginny - hope your pain is settling now   

Hi - Lucy, Kizzy, sailiace, misky and strawbs 

Kx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry need to rant! went to gp today due to a very painful and swollen ingrowing pubic hair!  looks like an infected boil, she tried to squeeze it, surprise surprise nothing came out, so now even more painful and angry looking.  Now have to put on antibiotic cream x3daily!

anyway whilst there I thought about pre-warning her of my upcoming b/t I will need prior to my ivf consul in april, hiv, hep b, hep c and day 2-5 full hormone screen.  Dh will also need lots done.  I also have to have a chlamydia swab.  I have had these previously but they are now out of date.  Bearing in mind if I have them done at woking they will cost 100s of £.  Well I was told that I cannot mix ivf and nhs and that "surely if I was going for ivf I should know it is expensive and should have costed for all treatment".  I cannot belive my pct.  I explained to her that I would like them done nhs as I am having to pay for my iui all private as my pct do not fund the tx if I choose to have injectible drugs (I do not ov without meds, so iui without drugs would be pretty pointless), she replied well what do I expect if I am paying private for iui, it is at a different clinic, I told her this is wrong and the nhs consul does the tx at the same hosp whether private or not.  I said I was willing to pay for iui drugs privately and then have procedure on nhs but I am not allowed to do this.

I argued saying the whole thing is about saving money and she said not.  I feel like I will boil over.  so much for keeping calm.  If I thought it would do any good I would write to pct but I am trying to remain calm and my energy needs to be +ve.  She followed by saying that hiv tests need to have counselling and be treated differently to other tests, as they would need to advise is if it came back +ve, so I could not have that.  I would want to know if I had a small thing like hiv! I told her well if I have hiv the last thing on my mind would be ivf!  I know I do not have hiv as tested before for it and have been with partner for 12 years!  

do you think I should ask to see a different dr?  It prob wont do any good as she made a note of our discussion on file in case, I quote I say "dr K**********R says that I can have them done".  what a b***h as if this whole thing is not stressful enough.

she will do the chlamydia for me, thanks for that!

feel better now, thanks

hi to everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Strawbs   I hope that nasty boil goes away asap!! Your doctors appointment sounds awful are u ok now??

Good Luck Keira the month will fly by soon!!

Well CD41 today   I'm not pg the  is just destroying my life!! Grrr I am not looking on the brightside and hoping she holds off until Thursday then I can start IUI drugs sooner!!  if she comes today I will have to wait till next cycle!


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi,

Strawbs - what a witch your dr is. I bet she doesn't have fertility problems! Hope you are feeling a little better now? and I hope your boil soon clears up.

Sailaice - I hope AF hold off til Thursday -  .

Ginny - my friend has 2 children, both conceived after a month of trying huh! I spoke to her on the phone last night as she and my other friend clubbed together and ordered a beautiful bouquet of flowers for me and DH. The card read something along the lines of , ' thinking of you both at such hard times. Lots of love, hope and best wishes, love your bestest buddies...' She did ask if we had heard anything from the hospital and I just said no, should hopefully be seen in Feb, and left it at that.

Bit of a nightmare with the house situation at the moment. Basically we have just had some more detailed surveys done on it ( approx 100 yrs old ) and there is about £5000 worth of work needs doing on it re damp and stuff. Well me and DH think the seller should drop the asking price to include this work and I have told this to the estate agent which they have put to her. I am literally waiting on her reply now. She originally accepted £5000 less when we put our first offer on so we know she can afford to drop the price ( we had to increase it cause apparently higher offers came in ? ). Also, I don't want to have to use our savings on the house ( there is other stuff like putting in a woodburner, double glazing etc  that we would like to do ) for that type of work. Just keep fingers crossed that she decides to drop.

Will keep you posted,
Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Mads that was really nice of your friend   It's a nightmare moving house. I really want to move house but the property market is just unbelievable at the minute.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Sailaice - where does this name come from by the way?!

Yeah it was a lovely gesture by my friends. I just noticed from your ticker that you only have 2 days to go til you start IUI treatment - WHOOPEE! I bet you must be dead excited. Wanted to wish you all the very best luck in the worls that you get your BFP on try 1 ! Did you have to have a 'planning appt' like we have to have when they show you how to inject and stuff?

Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

This is my first appointment so I think this must be the planning one. I made my name up when I lived in spain and it just kinda stuck


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

sailaice well   hunny - let me know what you did! I am a little apprehensive about the whole needle thing. How long did you live in Spain for ?

Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I grew up over there about 10yrs all in all.


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

sailace - cool, actually from your picture you kinda look meditarrean! what made you move to this cold and wet country?

Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My parents are english and I came back with them but was planning on going back but I met DH   If it wasn't for him I could be sunning myself now!!


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi guys   hope you are all ok x

Strawbs   so know how you feel hun! I'm in exactly the same boat as you and also need all those tests to go to our private clinic what a pain eh? Anyway went to a doctor at my surgery who wouldn't give them to me on the nhs and I was bit peeved about this as a friend of mine had had them done for free at her surgery. To cut a long story short we went back to my own GP last week who said she would do them for us bless her I could've cried. The private clinic had told me to go and ask another GP - so if I were you I'd certainly go and see another doctor - its worth a try - I think we've saved ourselves nearly £200. Keep your chin up x x 

Mads - what lovely friends you have x x hope the seller of your new house has dropped the price!

Sailaice - hope the   stays away until Thursday if it means you can start sooner!

Keira - hope your days start to go quicker hun x

Emma - thanks for the good luck - hope you are okx

Ginny - the pain sounds awful hope the pessaries let you have a few pain free days - you have every right to whinge - whinge away! Hope you feel more   today x

Well today was basting day for us!! YIPPEE!! Dh was allowed to do his sample at home at 12 before going into hospital - think he was a little worried this morning but all was ok - it was then a mad dash to the hospital! Saw the same nurse again (always nice to see the same person) and asked whether I would mind a medical student coming in - after yesterdays pain   I was a little apprehensive but it was fine. The basting went really well and didn't hurt at all.   She said she couldn't give us the results of dh   but said there was enough 'swimming' for is to go ahead with the iui. Dh didn't think she sounded too positive - unlike him to be negative but may have been the stress of the morning! Bless him he has to do another sample on Thursday for our private clinic!!! So I am now in bed - any excuse! - have a pile of mags to read and films to watch! Praying that the little   find my egg!! The dreaded 2ww starts here and wondering whether to do a 2ww diary ?!?!?!  Any suggestions of how to survive the 2ww (its our first!) without going       ?

Love Maryclarey x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck with 2ww Mary Clarey!! Make sure you stay all tucked up


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - 

just a quick one,

Strawbs - have you thought about going to the hospital GUM clinic for the chlamydia and HIV test - and getting you gp to do the others (def ask another gp). When I had to have an HIV test for going to a Kibbutz I went to the GUM clinic.

Maryclarey - glad it went well honey (are you being basted once or twice?? I have only been the once).

Hi everyone else

Emma xx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Emma - hi, yes only been basted once though she did say to have bms   tonight as well! However because dh is worried about sample on Thursday wants to make sure his   have 48 hours rest! I'm not too worried as have read many a time that the best   are in there anyway!!!!
Love Maryclarey x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls, 

sailaice...hope all the timings are ok...    and the holds off

maryclarey, glad it all went well

emma come on follies..keep drinking water   

Hope all the 2 week waiters are ok and hi to everyone else

the pain from the gestone is much better...it's amazing how not being in pain can be such a novelty!!  never been so glad to see tose pessaries!!

Ginny xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Still no sign of  at least I am in the running to start IUI as soon as she shows her face!!

Maryclarey my DH worries about the samples too


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning all

*downregging day 5*

not much happening yet, still feel 'normal' with no side effects. I am off to work today with my big cool bag to keep my Suprecur cool, I really must buy a smaller cool bag.

maryclarey - sending you    for your 2ww

Emma - hope scan goes well today 

Mads - that was nice of your friend, she sounds really caring

sailiace - fingers crossed  stays away until thurs.

strawbs - hope your boil is not causing too much pain   

 to lucy, kizzy, ginny, misky - hope you are doing well

Kx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls

Feel much better today thanks, 2ww is starting to drive me mad already, wasnt this bad last month!      got a long way to go yet!

fingers crossed sailace that af holds off so you can get cracking with iui     

Emma-hope your follies are nice and big!

maryclarey-good luck on your 2ww.

Keira hope you dont get any side effects!

hi to mads, misky, lucy, b3ndy, kizzy and liz (hi to everyone else)

come on fellow 2ww we need some BFP's!  There seems to be a few of us on 2ww now!                               

I have had some slight cramping this time slightly afish, did not get this until 2nd week so not sure what is going on.  Sure the contractions I had fri did not help matters!  I so hope this works.  It is my bday 26th, might test even though would be early it is 14days after basting, what do you all think?  Might wnat to get p***ed you see-it is my 30th, if it is bfn!

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Morning Girls!!

Just a quick one for our 2ww's, do any of you keep a 2ww diary??


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sail
no I dont keep a diary, thought it might make me obsess more!  Ha ha couldn't be more obsessed if I tried!!

strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a bit obsessive when I kept diaries   if the days didn't match from one cycle to the next I would go nuts and be convinced I was pg! I just don't know what to expect with IUI


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

any questions sailace and I will try to answer them!
strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Strawbs   I usually look at symptoms and try and fit mine in around them


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi there, I'm just about to start IUI at the Royal Sussex in Brighton and just wanted to say hello!  Not sure if I am starting in the right place but you seem a friendly bunch!

A bit about me... 34 yo.  DH- 33yo.  Together 12 years and ttc 3 years (but not exactly careful before that - we had an idea there might be a problem...).  Tests have all come back negative, so I guess we fall in the unexplained category.  About to start 6 cycles of IUI (4 unassisted and 2 assisted) - should be within the next two weeks.

Nervous and excited!!


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hello Gingertiger and welcome - you are def in the right place!!

Sailaice - I get too obsessive too - so no diary for me this time round, I would rather talk to you lovelies!!

Strawbs - I always test/come on 14 days after IUI trigger shot..... I prob shouldn't say this but I would drink if it was me.... and I am a health nut!!! Just match every alcoholic drink for a glass of water.

Keira - glad things are still good - do you say the cool bag is full of bubbly??

ginny - poor you honey, glad you are getting some respite from the pain.

Thanks maryclary - my DH is always anxious!! Especially because he had 100% poor motility at one point!! But accupuncture and vitamins sorted him out.

Well the scan was OK - I have one at 12 and lining is 6.9 so another scan Friday - I am hoping it won't be ready until Monday or its another canceled cycle as they don't baste on Sundays!

Hugs to all Emma x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Evening all!

Hope you are all doing ok?

Just a quickie to say that the seller did agree to drop the asking the price, not the full amount of the work needed but most of it, so looks like we will be exchanging contracts any time soon!!!! You know what they say, new house, new baby...... arghh c**p !  

Strawbs - I am also 30 in April - seems like a lot of us are the BIG 30 this year! How are you feeling hun? Really thought i'd be a mummy of perhaps 2 by now ( little did I know! ).

Love and   to all,

Mads xxxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hope you are all ok x

Emma - dh was so pleased when he just read your post knowing someone else feels the same! He's never thought of acupunture before! He's got to give another sample tomorrow morning and we hope to get the results as well so he can be a bit more relaxed about it all! Hope your follies grow before Friday - its such a pain they don't baste on Sundays isn't it!   I was lucky - however the nurse told me she's on holiday for a week next month so if it doesn't work this month we will have to wait til March   

Sailiace - have seriously considered doing a 2ww diary - always like to read others - am keeping a personal journal at home though - thought one day I could look back at it and all we went through! By the way - do you know if you can reply to peoples 2ww diaries - always want to leave a message for them but can't see how and if you can do that! 

Welcome Gingertiger - you will find so much support here - its been a life saver for me already!!  Let us know when you start!

Strawbs - keep smiling - you and I can see this 2ww through together!!!! sending you lots and lots of           Have you made another appointment with another doctor?

Kiera - how was your day hun? Have you bought a new cool bag yet? Can just imagine what you look like with a HUGE one!  

Ginny - aren't those pessaries a joy ? Used my first one last night - oooooo the leakage today was awful (sorry if tmi!!!!) So glad you are feeling better  

Mads - great news about the house - hope your good luck continues!!!! Being 30 really isn't that bad - dh and I had a huge party for over 100 people - soon forgot that we were 30!  

Hi to Misky and Lucy  and everyone else ( don't mean to miss anyone out!)

To fellow 2ww -        

Off to a friends tomorrow to see my Godson after a visit to the private clinic - dh thinks I will be less stressed away from our foster children! Don't really want to leave him for two nights   but at least I can relax and not worry as much - really hoping it might take my mind off of things (yea right!!!)
Will try and log on there if not have a great weekend!
Love Maryclareyxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Evening Girls!!

MaryClarey I might do a 2ww diary, if it drives me crazy I might ask for it to be deleted.

Mads I hope you do get a new baby when you move house   I might move too!  

Emma how come they don't baste on Sundays?

Gingertiger it's really great you have joined us


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Pow - there has been a lot  of chat on this thread. taken me ages to catch up with you all. 

Mads - It is good to hear you sounding so motivated re your lifestyle changes. I hope you are going well and you are feeling really positive. I am sorry to hear about the difficulty you are having with your friend. For my two cents worth - is there anyway you can talk to her face to face in a quite space and tell her this is what is like for you, thus you need some privacy although you appreciate her love and support. It is just that some time things can be taken the wrong way in a  text and she is obviously well meaning if she is sending flowers etc. She can't turn her own stuff back on you, you have a right to deal with this matter in the way that you see fit for your own and DH's good. 

Keira - I am the same, I usually fumble for answers, but I also think people are quite rude for asking as a couples decision about having children or not is quite private. I turn it back on them usually, part f me makes them want to feel uncomfortable for asking, but then I also think 'what if they are having trouble too', you don't want to isolate anyone. 

MAryclary -You are on the first page my sweets, although I do need to update you. i think your DH is lovely giving you a couple of days away. I am guessing you have a lot of running around with several foster children in the home so staying in bed would not be that easy. Hope you have a lovely time with your godson. Re the diary's, I think we have to PM the person - we can not respond to their dairies direct. 

Emma - heaps of good vibes coming your way for your scan tomorrow. We have lots of expat Brits where we live as we are close to the beach and it is only abut 45 mins into Wellington on the train. And we finally have summer. You are welcome to visit  

Ginny - So sorry you are having a rough time this month and I hope the injections/series start to get a bit easier 

Strawbs -       to your GP. My goodness.  Got my tests done through the GP but I think he was scared he was going to have a cot case on his hands if he did not let me have what I wanted. I would defo go and see some one else, say that you will be looking at NHS funded TX in the future and you are trying to circumnavigate a long wait. 

Sailaice - goodluck for your apt tomorrow. Hope you have all your questions with you and you can find out exactly what is happening next for you. 

Gingertiger - Welcome. You are in the right place for support. Hope that you do get to start in 2 weeks. 

Feeling a bit better than last time I posted. Have been for accu and think I will go again, although i have a feeling that the man took pleasure in causing me pain. I will have to talk t him about that. 

Take care

M x


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*downregging day 6*

welcome gingertiger -

morning all - well its snowing here today so having to get off to work NOW. DS is so excited and is wanting a build a snowman but no time for that this morning.

catch up with you all later  

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Snowing?  Where do you live Keira?


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi Guys thanks for the welcome.

I have a quick question - the hospital has told me to pamper myself after my basting and I was planning on booking a nice long massage - is there any issue with doing this.  I don't want to do anything that might damage the chance of it working and I'm not sure if this will help or hinder - does anyone know?

Sailaice - did you have your appt today - I'm thinking you and I might end up going through this around the same time!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

welcome gingertiger!

Sailace, how did your appt go?

emma-how are your follies doing?

mads-good luck with the house, how exciting!  with regards to the big 30-dreading it.  Me and dh are off to the cotswolds keeping our heads down and doing our own thing.  I too thought I may have had a couple of babies under my belt by now (well def pg with the 2nd!)  we have been ttc 3 years this month too!

Hi Misky, keira, ginny, b3ndy, mary!

good luck 2ww girls, we need some positives this month.          

Just a quick query-I have had af pains for the last 2 days, I was only basted 6days ago.  I got af pains for the last 5days of 2ww last time.  I am feeling pretty negative now about this cycle and can't stop it.  I know positive thinking is the key but really hard, having a down day!  On a good note my nips are killing me, I had this when pg but also get it when I have ov so at least something is happening.  I just need to stop being negative      

wish dh would just impregnate me and wake me up in 40wks time with a perfect baby!

strawbs xx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi - 

Gingertiger - I wouldn't have a massage personally, as it is powerful on the lymph system and advised against when ttc in the 2ww, on hormones or newly pregnant. But that is my opinion - although I do know some therapists who are top of their field and they agree. Why not get some DVD's or have a pedicure or go for afternoon tea somewhere nice instead - or a facial

Sailaice - my clinic don't baste on weekends - its just some clinics close and 2 of my goes were fine, just the last one fell on the weekend!! I was so upset and asked to pay privately but they still were closed!!! But I am crossing everything for tomorrows scan so I can do the trigger Monday with an 18 follie - the way it works in my area is you get 3 NHS goes (I pay privately to see my consultant which halves the waiting time but have treatment on the NHS) and if one fails or falls on a weekend you get another go - so 3 full basted cycles so to speak. how was your appointment   

Yes Keira - where are you?? I love snow, DH is Swedish and we normally go back for a white Christmas.

misky - OHHHHHHHHH don't say that I might just take you up on it!!! Happy summer - I am typing this with gale force winds and rain - gray gray gray!!! What temp is it? those needles can 'shoot' but as your body balances out it gets better and just radiates...

Maryclarey - have a good weekend honey, and good luck   

Mads - Great news about the house   

Strawbs - Try Try Try to stay positive honey, I know its hard - sending you     

Take care everyone I haven't mentioned - hope you are not getting blown away!!

Love Emma


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Appointment went well. They said they were going to go ahead with unstimulated IUI but I told them  hasn't arrived and they have asked me to go back on Monday at 2:30pm and if she hasn't arrived they are going to give me something to make me have a bleed and think prescribing me clomid, which I really hope they do. 

Am a bit gutted that I might not have a stimulated cycle as I don't think it will work if its unstimulated and I won't get scanned as it will be unstimulated so that means I won't get my womb lining checked which I feel is a problem. 

I am having a hysterical evening, feel like I am going to break down. No idea why...feel like everything is useless and I will never get pg. Feel like I need to have a total meltdown, I am really struggling to hold it together.

Love Saila x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Hope you are all waking up with your roof's intact and your loved ones safe and warm. It sounds like it is awful over there! 

Keira - Snow sounds very cold. Hope you got to work safely and get to make snowangels when you got home. 

Gingertiger - I agree with Emma, personally I would not have a massage after basting for the same reasons. What I think they mean by pampering is putting your feet up, staying warm and relaxing. It is your own choice tho. 

Strawbs - Sending you loads of positives sweets,      

Emma - The pain was more when he was massaging after and he found a knot in my shoulder, I told him it hurt and he kept going!! I kind of think it is fair to have two goes when in doubt tho and I went back today. I think he had been listening to me and had gone away and done a whole lot of research as I don't seem to fit any of the norms! Sadly it is not that warm here - but I think warmer than you guys are right now! 

Sailaice - Sorry to hear that you are going through a tough time. It is ok to cry, have a meltdown and generally loss it completely, you may feel much better after you have - get rid of all that pent up frustration and sadness. I hope that you are feeling stronger and happier soon tho!  

Hi to marycleary, mads, Lucy, ginny, Kizzy, janie, Hugs and all our other ladies, 

Very little happening in my world. Trying very hard to motivate myself to do anything!

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Misky. Hope your ok   I feel much better today. I know how you feel though. It is so hard to get motivated


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for advice guys - decision made - cake and TV during the 2ww - massage can wait!

Sailaice - I really feel for you -  my place do four rounds of unstimulated before you start on the stimulated though, so they must have some success with it.  My AF is due Tuesday/Wednesday next week and I will start 1st round of unstimulated then - we're in it together hon!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks honey!! I doubt I will get prescribed the clomid on Monday if I did it would be 25mg again just to ensure ovulation and also regulate my cycle a bit! We hopefully will be cycle buddies.  If my AF doesn't arrive soon I will be getting a progesterone jab on Monday to bring it on.

Will you be taking vits as well? I am thinking of getting back into taking vits as I have let it slide since Christmas. I took, Evening Primrose, Wellwoman, Pregnacare, Selenium, Zinc and Vit C.

Saila xxx


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Ha - I'm rattling with multi-vit, evening primrose, Vit C and Folic Acid!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I better get back to taking them then


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

thanks misky for your kind words.  jealous of you over in NZ.  My friend married a NZ girl and has emigrated, haven't been to see him yet what with all tx etc, but will soon.  His house is on the beach and he surfs every morning before work, sounds idyllic!  Motivation always hard this time of year!

sail-sorry you are feeling down, it does sometimes all become too much.  Why don't you try and have a chilled out weekend, relax and do something nice with dh as stressing may hold af off.  Even if it doesn't arrive it is the not the end of the world a they can give you soemthing to bring it on.  It may be delayed also due to anxiety about your appt.  Hope you feel better soon.

Hi girls, sorry just a quickie, lots of work to do.

carmping and black mood still defiantely here!  Have booked acupuncture for tomorrow to see if it can lift my mood.

bl00dy wind has blown down fences and roof tiles, also dh car ahs been damaged-smashed windscreen and huge dent on roof.  He phoned insurance to tell them and they said they were too busy to talk.  I think it may get written off, which along with iui costs and saving for ivf is the last thing we need.  He wont get what it is worth.  so much for 2007 being our year, should of known when it started jan 1st with bl00dy af!  sorry for being so negative

strawbs xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

*downregging day 7*

well its day 7 and still going well. no PMT symptoms which is great (I could keep taking this Suprecur forever) but then again no  which is not great.

maryclarey - hope you are taking time out to relax in your 2WW

sailiace & strawbs - hope you 2 are feeling better and then again its ok to have down days as well  

 misky, emma, mads, lucy, kizzy, ginny, gingertiger - hope you are all ok 

Well dh off out to a Burns Supper so I am going to get ds to bed early and settle down with a glass of wine (just a wee glass - honest) and CBB - heaven ......................

Kx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

morning girls
insomnia strikes again!  Been awake since 6am      .  Off to acupuncture later, hopefully will be realaxed enough to snooze after that!
strawbs xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey girls hope you are all well   

I got a letter thru this am from Glasgow, my appointment is 3rd Oct....NOT HAVING THAT!! Its ages away. My clinic said to fone them if they give me an appointment which is way in future, so I will phone Monday and see if I can get one earlier. I think they dont get full history when it goes to appointment department. I have been on waiting list a year already doing iui.

Hope I get a better appointment!!!     

will let you all know once I've phoned xxxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Good morning girlies!

I am currently at work ( Yes on a Saturday, still cannot refuse overtime at £30 an hour! ). Just about to leave now anyway. The house is still progressing, just a couple of queries we need answering but otherwise all going well. cannot remember if I have said that she did agree to drop the asking price - not the full amount of the work but most of it which is good!

Having to use all of my     this weekend as bro and sil are staying with my parents ( who live close by ) and my little nephew, Fraser. He is gorgeous but still find it so very hard to listen to my parents and them chatter about him in an adoring way. Me and DH went over to my parents last night for dinner and we did feel a bit c**p at the dinner table when they were talking about the future and about 'their CHILDREN' ( only just had Fraser - 9 months old ). I just feel so cross that I cannot assume we will have CHILDREN, like they can ( they conceived Fraser within a couple of months of trying! ), bloody hell, one would be just so fantastic! 
Hubby said this morning that he found it hard at the dinner table last night - he finds it harder listening to my parents going on about Fraser than he does his own parents going on about his sister's 2 children. 

But feel proud that we care 'coping' considering what a mess we were this time last week!

STILL waiting to hear re our IUI planning appt - hope it jolly well comes next week otherwise the clinic will be getting yet another phone call from me!

Hope you are all ok?

TC, Love Mads xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Strawbs - I understand how distressing your black mood is, specially when you can't shift it. Really hope that the accu worked magic and you are feeling a bit more upbeat. If not, just think, it could be all those changing hormones for a BFP very soon!      RE being in NZ - the weather is not summer at all here at the mow so really, there is nothing to be jealous about. Reckon I am coming back to Europe to find a bit of sun! 

Kizzy - Your appt is miles away! What are they thinking. So hope that they can offer you something sooner when you call.  

Mads - And you are STILL waiting for your apt   !!! My goodness, hope they have something for you too when you call. I always tell receptionists etc, when I really want an appt that I am willing to come in at short notice if someone else cancels. Don't know if that is any help. 

Keira - Hope you enjoyed your feet up. Question from the dumb - what is CBB?  

Gingertiger - I think half of us are rattling on this site . Ohh well, if it works bring it on I say. 

Sailaice - Glad you are feeling a bit brighter , it really is an emotional roller coaster. Hope your good mood sticks round a lot longer tho and if not come and chat to us, that is what we are here for!

Still not very motivated and feeling quite guilty about it. Have watched TV most of the day today although did manage to clean the floor in the bathroom. My mother calls and asks me what I have been doing,so I make up stuff   hope she does not come over and see that my house is still a mess! 

take care ladies

M x


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Afternoon all,

Feeling    at the moment. Nothing in particular just found it hard last night listening to chit chat about babies etc at my parents house - had a bit of a 'do' for my dad's 60th. My bloomin mum again was sucking up to my sil. It's really hard to explain unless you see my mum in action but she definately 'changes' when my sil is around. She tries too hard around her to be funny, nice etc ( God I sound like a right miserable b***ch today ! ). Also, I think she thinks my sil has mobility problems cause everyone else was getting up to get their food etc but my mum kept asking Jenn ( sil ) whether she could get her any more food and just cause Jenn is so bloody fussy at wine, my mum opened up a bottle of red when there was a perfectly good box of wine already open - she never does that for me or DH   . I would never say any of this to mum cause she would deny acting differently anyway. I don't even feel that jealous anymore but I still get p****d off with the way she acts around Jenn - she was like this with her before Fraser came along.

My dad was also as insensitive as ever - saying to friends of theirs that there lad ( who is now 18 ) took bloody ages to come ( she suffered miscarriage problems ) - cheers dad, like we're not really in the room too!!!

WHY DO PEOPLE JUST NOT GET HOW HARD THIS WHOLE C**P TTC THING IS? MY PARENTS ( MORE MUM ) ARE GREAT WHEN ITS JUST ME AND DH BUT AS SOON AS BRO / SIL RING OR COME AND VISIT ITS LIKE SHE SWITCHES OFF HER SENSITIVE SIDE AND FORGETS ALL THE CRYING ETC I HAVE DONE. I KNOW THEY SHOULD BEHAVE 'NORMALLY' BUT SOMETIMES I THINK THEY COULD BE A BIT MORE SENSITIVE!!

There that is my    out of my system - thank you girlies. I truely would be lost without this site. Everything would be bottled up and I would just explode!

Hope everyone is ok this Sunday?

Mads xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,
have not written for a while...been catching up on all the chat,

strawbs, sorry you are feeling black...totally know the feeling.  so hard to stay positive, and when you feel stressed and then you beat yourself up about it...hope the cramps have eased a little...try not to read anything into them...so hard i know. 

mads, my house is also being a bit neglected...hard to get motivated about washing/ironing etc. 
hope you are getting through this weekend ok

saila, glad you are feeling a bit better  i find my mood fluctuates wildly..all depends how i feel when i wake up in the morning...mostly a bit bleak, but find the mood lifts a little towards the end of the day.  depends too on how many of my friends tell me they are pregnant...4 this weekend!!! somethimes feel so alone  

KIZZY, THINK IT'STIME FOR A SERIOUS TANTRUM AT YOUR CLINIC  

Keira hope you are having a chilled weekend.

gingertiger...i have given up on all mulit-vits, just take folic acid and pineapple juice..and try to eat healthily (not always successful)  Think i should get back to the multi vits.

misky, thanks for the reply on the other board.  hope your sunday is ok.

i am still suffering with the gestone injections.  really hurts and keeps me awake, which just makes me tearful.  also had a tiny bit of spotting on fri, so feeling pretty grim.  now out for lunch with one of my many pregnant friends.

DH and i had a discussion about telling our friends as the next step for us is ivf.  i feel a little superstitious...like if i say anything i'll never get pregnant.  what do you guys do?? a couple of my friends know we're trying but don't know any details.  advice would be really appreciated.

Hope you all have restful sundays.

Ginny xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Mads, 

our posts crossed over.  you poor thing.  sounds really tough. peoplecannot possibly understand unless they have been here...it sucks.  thinking of youlots hun

xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

afternoon ladies

*downregging day 9*

starting to have PMT symtoms of backache etc so think AF will show soon - will be glad to see AF, now that is a first  

ginny - I tell very few people about the tx and really would tell nobody if I could help it. I feel telling puts on added pressure because they are then all asked how you are etc . I just walk about smiling and that helps me cope but then again we are all different. I feel bad sometimes keeping it from family and friends but I need to do it this way.

misky - CBB is Celebrity Big Brother - I am so sad and get hooked on all these reality TV programmes. I need to get a life !!!!!

kizzy - get onto the GRI in the morning and get that sorted. I find 'begging' rather than be agressive helps and gets the Secretary on your side straight off. So just put on the tears   

Mads - I have often felt like you and always felt my parents liked my sister visiting because she had a wee boy and we had no kids then. That was before I had ds, I think now my parents could see us all far enough because we are always dumping the kids on them - so just keep positive   

maryclarey, emma, lucy, sailaice, strawbs, gingertiger - hope you are all having a nice weekend 

Kx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls!!

keira, hope your af shows soon and then you can get cracking!

ginny, when are you due to test? I think you may be due to test the day before me-spotting is not necessarily a bad thing so try and stay positive.       You are stronger than me, I avoid preg people (inc friends) at all costs at the moment it just stresses me beyond belief!

mads-sorry to hear about your insensitive family!      

kizzy-I suspect you will be contacting your clinic tomorrow!

hi to sail, misky, emma, maryclarey, gingertiger, hope you are all having a nice weekend!

well acu did the trick but had horrendous cramping afterwards      , cramps have subsided a little today so that's a relief.  Nips are like saucers and very painful so not sure if af or pg  .
Went out for a 3 course sunday lunch at a celebrity chef's restaurant, 3 course for £16.95 and excellent food, very good value so if anyone lives in surrey I can highly recommend it, feeling stuffed now!

Other than b3ndy is anyone testing this week? can't keep track sorry!

strawbs xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi 

i have shut out testdate.  i was basted last sat, so will test any time from next sun...not sure when (if i get that far!)

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

hi
i was basted fri 12th but told to leave 17days past basting so that will be mon 29th, may test fri though as my birthday!
I feel very different this cycle, what about you?  every month is always sooooooo different just to add to the fun of the fair!    

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I phoned glasgow acu this morning and she said that there are no earlier appointment than the one I've been given (3rd oct) I can phone up periodically to see if there has been any cancellations.
I guess the waiting list is quite big at the moment.  

I got off the phone and started crying cos I just want to get on with it, october is ages away!
I'm 40 in Oct and really wanted to be pregnant b4 then   

So upset 

Going to fone my clinic here, and see what they say and see if they can help but I doubt it  

Good luck everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Morning Girls!!

How are you all??


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi all - hope you had a good weekend.

Well, this should be the week - AF due tomorrow (although no signs of PMT yet, so who knows...).  Have appt on Thursday with DH to learn how to do injections (absolutely terrified).  I know this seems a bit last minute but Christmas really screwed everything up appointment-wise.  The nurse assures me we can start our first cycle regardless though (so no pressure on getting those injections right then...)

Strawbs and Ginny - good luck and take it easy this week!
Kizzymouse - I'm with the others - time to push the clinic to bring things forwards!
Keira - not 100% sure what downregging is but glad you are taking it easy
Mads - its so hard when you are around babies and kids - but we are all with you!
Sailaice - how are you feeling today - any news?
Misky - taking it easy sounds fab - don't stress about it - a tidy house is overrated!
Everyone else - hi!

Gingertiger


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls!
Gingertiger-the injections are pretty straightforward and mine did not hurt that much-good luck!

Kizzy-sorry your clinic is messing you about, just phone them weekly to try and get a cancellation

ginny-how you bearing up?

hi to sail, keira, misky, maryclarey, emma, mads hope you all had a nice weekend

well this 2ww is dragging soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much, driving me insane.  Have ovary pains today but little cramping, hope that has gone for the next 9months (until I go into labour!)    

read my stars yesterday       , trying to do lots of positive thinking!

strawbs xxx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

cd 30 and still no    the only month you want to see AF and this happens -  typical.    I have some PMT symptoms so hopefully soon

strawbs  -  keep up the    

kizzy  -  I would just keep phoning in and try to get a cancellation

gingertiger  -  I have to get an auto-injector so hopefully that will make injections a bit easier

  maryclarey, emma, mads, sailaice, misky, ginny 

Kx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone -  

Well I have one big fat follie at 19!!!!! I am so relieved, as I would have gone mad if it had been canceled again.

I have put a post on the IUI board about cyclogest if anyone can help (who here is having cyclogest??) Also about the blood test results they take before insemination to check egg quality - what is the guide for this??

Anyhoo its off to the hospital Wed am for sperm prep and then back for basting!! 

How many hours do you take the trigger shot (pregnyl) before basting? 

Strawbs - stay with it, you are nearly there!!      to you, keep up the positive vibes.

gingertiger - Honest the injections look scary - but when you do them its like 'did that actually go in??'

Kizzymouse - is it the appointment you are waiting for? If it is why don't you pay £130 or what  ever it is to see the consultant privately to skip the wait and then go on NHS waiting list??

Mads - thinking of you   

Keira - hope AF comes soon!!

Sailaice - Hows things?? Did you have to have the jab??

Ginny - good for you, try to keep you mind on other things -   

Misky - Very funny, I would do exactly the same thing! DH is super tidy and when he is on business trips my house looks like a bomb has exploded!! 

Hi to anyone I have missed

Love Emma xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think I will be getting the jab this afternoon. Still no sign of AF.


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

I think I feel the opposite - no AF means I'm still in with a (slim) chance to get a BFP naturally - my last chance!  Having said that, I am keen to crack on with this....

This really does have your head all over the place, doesn't it!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma
great news on the follie!  good luck for your basting!     

sail sorry your af is messing you about     

bored at work, off out to a meeting in a mo, good job as have been on FF all day!  This week is dragging already, not much hope for me is there?

strawbs xxx


----------



## emma-pp (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks for the answer Strawbs - what dose are you on?? xx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, I hope you're all well.

Ryan and I are not getting on so well right now and he's said that we should stop thinking about IUI for now. I'm finding that so hard to cope with. After losing Ciara last year I had pinned my hopes on getting pregnant again, thinking that it would help me deal with the feelings I have. I know a new baby would never replace her but I know being a mum will help me cope. 

Anyway enough negativity from me...

how are you all getting on?

Kizzy, it sounds like you're having a hard time with appts. I'm sorry. Fingers crossed that you'll get something sorted before your birthday.

Strawbs, sorry you're bored chick... I know what that feels like. I've got so much on but no get up and go. You say you're feeling different this 2ww. Hopefully this time will be different and you'll have some great news for us very soon.

Gingertiger, fingers crossed that you'll not be needing any treatment.

Sailace, sorry you had been feeling down. Are things better now? 

Hello Emma, well done with the super follie! Good luck for the basting. 

Keira, hope your AF shows up soon for you.

Maryclarey, how is your 2ww going? Are you   yet?

Misky, lazy weekends are great. You shouldn't feel bad about chilling out. We all work hard over the week so a lazy Sunday is no crime.

Mads, I'm glad you had your rant to us. That's what we're here for, to help each other through the good and bad times. TTC is so hard and although people try and understand it's difficult for anyone who hasn't gone through the heartache we have. I hope you're feeling ok now honey.

Ginny, good luck for your 2ww. Fingers crossed eh! All of my friends know about our treatment and of course they all know that we lost our little girl last year as she was premature... only you know whether your friends will be supportive or over supportive, sometimes being asked every 5 minutes doesn't help either. I think you should do what feels right for you, and I don't think that by telling people about IVF it means that you're saying you'll never have children. I'm sorry that you're going through this quandry. It's not easy is it? Let us know what you decide and how you're feeling. Don't forget we're always here to chat.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. No doubt I have.
Take care ladies and try and have a good week.
Lu
x


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello all you girlies!!!

Can't believe it but sat down this afternoon and caught up on all the news and wrote a HUGE reply to you all took me 40 minutes!   Then I lost the whole darn thing!       
Got so annoyed!     Over that now and think I have the patience to sit and type but dinner is nearly ready and the kids are constantly asking when its ready!!

I promise to sit down tonight and catch up with you all xxx 
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello girls  

I've not been on since before Christmas and boy has it been busy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've tried my best to read the posts and catch up but please forgive me if I miss you out or get it wrong  

First of all I want to say a huge   to all the newbies!

Secondly I hear there are some congrats in order....................

Liz - ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS CHICK, AND TWINS...WOW       

Janie - MASSIVE CONGRATS TO YOU TOO SWEETS!!!  I'm so glad your scan went well too..FANTASTIC!     

Jo - OMG TRIPLETS, YOU ARE SO BLESSED!       

Aqua - I BET YOU ARE OVER THE MOON!  MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS HON!!!     

AND LAST BUT CERTAINLY NOT LEAST..............

I WISH SAM AND HER 2 BEAUTIFUL GIRLS ELSBETH LOUISE AND AMELIE ROSE ALL THE HAPPINESS IN THE WORLD    
CONGRATULATIONS SWEETS!

CONGRATS TO BRITTA TOO ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL GIRL LILLIE-ROSE   
I WISH YOU ALL THE HAPPINESS IN THE WORLD!

AND FINALLY MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO CATHY ON THE ARRIVAL OF YOUR BEAUTIFUL SON LUKE ANTHONY   
I WISH YOU ALL THE HAPPINESS IN THE WORLD!


Welcome back to Lucy  
First of all I am so sorry to hear that you lost your beautiful baby daughter Ciara.
I just want you to know we are all here for you sweetie x
Congratulations on your marriage!!!
I hope you and Ryan are ok and I'm sure you both will work it out honey, keep your chin up!  


Big massive hello to all the girls I hope you are all fit and well  

Not much has been happening with me over the past wee while which allowed us to have a nice relaxing time over Christmas, ready to start again...........

I started my 5th go last Monday (Clomid) and have had my 3 jabs of Puregon (last one on Sunday).  Due in tomorrow for my follie scan and if all ok then hopefully basting on Thursday  

Anyway hopefully the next post I will have caught up more.......
Take care everyone and   to all xxx

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Back now - all kids fed and watered   !!!!!!

Misky - hope you are beginning to feel more motivated x watching TV isn't such a bad thing! I managed to watch the whole Murray match today (nearly 4 hours!!! ) I had so much to do but just couldn't be bothered!!!

Kiera + Gingertiger - Typical isn't it the actual time you want to see the    she doesn't show up!!! Hope its soon so you can both move on!

Sweetpea - Hi! Nice to meet you hun. Good luck for this cycle    

Ginny - Your post about your friends all being pregnant bought a tear to my eye! I know exactly how you feel - 6 of my friends are preg at mo, 1 close friend has just given birth and my best friend has 6 weeks to go! Two know that we have been trying and felt bad about telling me (those days were probably the hardest for me last year  !) At times they have been great at others I realised that they really don't know what infertility feels like. I know jealousy is a bad thing and I haven't asked them much about their pregnancies (probably to stop myself from crying in front of them) and for that I feel bad. It will be our turn soon hunxxx  

Kizzymouse - so sorry to hear about your appointment date   such a pain isn't it!! We have had to wait 8 months for our private appointment! Keep smiling x Can you try another clinic?

Mads - hope you are feeling better today hun keep your chin up x 

Sailaice - did you have your jab this afternoon? Hope it went ok - let us know  

Emma - 1 BIG fat follie - you go girl!!!!!! Congratulations - good luck with the basting   then you can join us on the 2ww! YIPPPEEEE! I will look at your post re: cyclogest - the lovely pessaries!!!! Not!

Lucy - sorry to hear you and Ryan are not getting on great   big hugs to you - I'm sure you'll work it out - take care x

Strawbs - I know what you mean about the 2ww dragging! Awful isn't it?! Hopefully we will be able to give us girlies some good news next week  


Had a lovely time with my Godson and it was good to get away and relax   Its now day 6 of the 2ww and I am slowly going   Time really is draggingggggggggg. No symptoms either way really apart from  bad wind ! (sorry tmi), constant bloated feeling and slight tummy ache but not sure what that is! Perhaps the lovely cyclogest!
We went to the private clinic on Thursday it took us nearly two hours to get there!! Ive never been in a private hospital before and was pleasantly surprised! Dh did his sample and we got the results back at the weekend. Not good   I'm afraid. 90% abnormal and at the bottom suggests ICSI so I now don't hold much hope for this IUI cycle to work   However will try to remain   only time will tell!!!!

Take care x
Love Maryclareyx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ladies hope you all remeber me! 

I had IUI in last november failed! 

I am commencing 2nd try hopefully this mnth awaiting AF, hope everyone is well i have been keeping up to date with you all! 

wishing you all love

Becki xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls

My old clinic are going to write a letter to Glasgow to see if that helps.
Also I have to keep phoning to see if there are any cancellations.......which I am gonna do weekly!
They might get sick of me and give me a different appointment!
If not I'll just have to wait  

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Morning Lovelies  

Kizzymouse I would be doing the same thing just keep constantly ringing and pushing!

Becki I am in the same boat as you hon, waiting for AF to start IUI this cycle. Hurry  ..... 

MaryClarey will you be having ICSI on the NHS or privately? I know you feel it's bad news but stay positive for this cycle and it is a good sign they are moving forward onto ICSI 

Sweetpea good luck for Thursday   

Lucy I am so sorry you and Ryan aren't getting on   does he want to postpone IUI indefinately?

Emma  great news about your follie!!

Strawbs How are you?

Well, I feel much better about yesterdays appointment. I was prescribed Provera to bring AF on...they did a pg test first and although I knew it would be neg there was that little voice in my head saying "This could be it"   I have to take the provera for 6 days and then start 100mg of Clomid   and ring them the day I do that and they will arrange for a CD13 scan, then will arrange for me to be basted and I will get a pregnyl jab. I am also as of yesterday on the waiting list for IVF and it is 12 months long which I think is quite good!!

A very happy Sailaice


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girls
Hi to Becki,

sail-great news about the appointment bet you can't wait to get started.

Lucy, I am sorry to hear about your probs with dh, may be take some time out to spend time together.

ginny, how's your 2ww going?

emma, misky, mads, maryclarey, kizzy a big hello

sorry for the next depressing bit!
well feeling negative again.  My watery cm (sorry tmi) started last night and for me that is a sure sign of a bfn!  Had a few tears this am and have decided to test on my birthday, get it over with (yes I know it is early), I am not sleeping properly with the anxiety, it was 5am yesterday and 4am today, I can't go on like this!                      

I am undecided whether to do another iui back to back (3 in a row) or have a break until my ivf consul in april, I wont be starting the ivf prob until may-june so think I should maybe go again.

Does anyone know if the success rates are higher if you give your body a break for a month?  I wouldn't have time to have a break.

thanks girls
a disheartened, tired, drained strawbs xx


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

morning ladies

 arrived    never been so glad to see her and can get this IUI going .......

 to sweetpea and becki

Lucy  -  hope you and dh are doing ok,  we can through periods like that because dh is more undecided about tx than I am.  I always talk him round but  

Strawbs  -  I will be interested to hear what you do with your IUI,  I have the option of 3 in a row or having a break but not sure what to do  -  then again might get a   and no decision will need to be made 

kizzy  -  get on that phone every week and bug them crazy,  my ds was on Yorkhill's waiting list for a minor op. and I really put pressure on them big time and it did the trick

maryclarey  -  keep positive for this cycle,  it only takes one 

sailaice  -  glad you are feeling good about things 

emma  -    great news about your follie  for basting on Wednesday

morning  -  gingertiger, misky, mads, ginny, mads 
 

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Strawbs    don't give up hon. BFP and BFN symptoms are so alike. Please try and get lots of rest today   Are you at home? Perhaps if you just stay in bed and relax.

Keira  I took my first provera last night, no sign of her yet but I have got 6 days worth so hopefully I should see her soon!


----------



## maryclarey (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi all  

Can't stop as off to work but just wanted to send Strawbs lots of        keep smiling hun!!!!
Keira     at last the   arrives for you!! Yea!! You can finally begin.

Speak to you all later x x
Maryclarey x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Strawbs, try and keep positive. The CM thing... I had that big time on my only BFP. Keep positive honey.

Hello Sweetpea, nice to hear from you again.

Hello Becki, I wasn't around when you were having your IUI last year but fingers crossed for your for this time around.

Kizzy, keep on their backs. I'm sure you'll get a sooner appt if there is one going. Fingers crossed eh.

Keira, glad old witch showed up. Good luck with getting the IUI started.

Emma, Misky, Mads, Ginny, Sailaice, gingertiger (where does that name come from?!), hello ladies!

Hello to Liz if you're still reading this. How's the twin pregnancy going? Smoothly I hope!

Maryclarey, sorry to hear about your DH swimmers. It's true though, it does take only one so keep positive. Would you get ICSI on the NHS?

Hello and lots of love to everyone else.

Ryan and I are just not communicating well. He isn't showing any affection and won't tell me he loves me... He's suggesting we hold off on IUI to see if we can work things out. He's not saying just give up but that's how it seems to me. I love him more than anything and never imagined that I could lose him. I wonder if he's having delayed reaction to losing Ciara but he says not. He says he doesn't know what is wrong and why he is no longer affectionate. I just miss the old "perfect" Ryan, and he really was totally perfect. I couldn't have wished for more.

Anyway. I hope you're all ok ladies and not working too hard!
Love
Lu
xx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi ladies 

sailaice**hi hun! AF started this morning, i have provera to bring on cycles and it can take upto 2 weeks after you have stopped taking provera for AF to arrive, this time it took my body 9 days after provera. 

hi to everyone thanks you for the warm welcome back i have my baseline scan on friday so will keep you all informed.

love and luck 

Becki xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Strawbs, sending you lots and lots and lots of          and lots and lots and lots of          .

Lucy - so sorry to hear that things are a bit starined between you and DH. Me and DH have certainly had times during the past 2 yrs ( ttc ) that I thought it could all be over for us but we do always pull through and I am sure each time, it knots us even more closely together. You will get back to the old feelings but I know it is so hard when you are going through it at the time. Sending you     .

Hello to everyone else, Sweetpea, Becki, Kizzy, Keira, Emma, Misky, Ginny, Sailaice, Gingertiger, Maryclarey - sorry if I have missed anyone out.

Well looks like we'll be exchanging contracts this afternoon and completing on the 2nd Feb. Cannot wait to move in though we are having some work done on it first.

I am currently on CD 12 and have got plenty of CM ( sorry tmi ) so I know I must be due to ovulate soon. Started   on CD10. I still get excited this time every month that this could be 'the month' even though we have been here 25 times before and its never happened! Still we have never been told we cannot conceive naturally therefore I will always remain hopeful! STILL HAVEN'T HEARD FROM THE HOSPITAL RE OUR IUI APPT!!!! It's a good job I am distracted by the house thing at the moment otherwise I would be   down the phone at them! You wait, we will be surrounded by boxes etc in our new home when our appt is due, when we've been 'ready' for past months with nil distractions! they say everything happens at once and it sure does!

Hope everyone is keeping well?

Mads xxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls
thanks for the lovely words of support!           Going home early from work, try and have a little snooze!

mads-new house, new baby (let's hope so), very exciting!

strawbs xxx


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Well just had the phone call to say that contracts have been exchanged and the cottage is now officially ours!!   Strawbs - lets hope you are right re new house, new baby! Hope you have a successful snooze!

TC,
Mads xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82476.new#new


----------

